# Seiko 5 - Seiko 5 - Seiko 5 - Seiko 5



## Collectionist (Aug 23, 2015)

All right show them 5's. Be they old or new. Methinks the line is on the move again.

















4R36A Mount Fuji LE mineral glass.


----------



## HIPdeluxe (Nov 14, 2011)

My favourite 5 (7619-9000 Aug. '66)...


----------



## Control187 (Nov 19, 2015)

I miss mine.










A 1985 I think.

Avery

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Collectionist (Aug 23, 2015)

A 7009.. From 1981 (Daini division which ended in 1983)


----------



## Collectionist (Aug 23, 2015)

Come on guys. No collectibles?


----------



## Bozzy (May 30, 2016)

SNZF17 on a new Turtle (SRP777) rubber band


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Seiko 5 Lumed!

20160820_204416 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## vanilla.coffee (Feb 27, 2011)

SNZF29 (not many of these about) 























































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

SRP279 on BC 300D straps


----------



## Rakumi (Nov 11, 2015)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

I have several 5s but this is the clear favourite.


----------



## serge70 (Nov 16, 2010)

PVD Banana ?


----------



## zabat (Sep 14, 2014)

The "Seiko" emblem fell off the light one. I really use my mechanicals, as it just feels right to do so. They acquire scratches that few of my G-Shocks ever get! I know many remove the "5", but I don't actually care about that; it has a proud history. The SNK809 is a near perfect design to me, balanced and easy to read, a true pilot's watch. Although it could use a larger lume pip at the 12, or maybe a double dot. At night, you just see 12 identical pips, and it's hard to determine which one is the 12 o'clock position, without using your fingers.







These watches, at less than $100 are true bargains. The value proposition is almost unbelievable, but Seiko knows that getting one of these will lead to Sumos and Tunas, and the odd Spring Drive GS down the road.


----------



## Rakumi (Nov 11, 2015)

Zabat,
About these Seikos leading to other things, this is so true. I just bought a Sumo, it is sweet. I really would want a GS in the future because just based on features, it is the most ideal to me. But I dont believe in owning more than 1 or 2 expensive watches and my grail watch would fight with a GS everyday.


----------



## Collectionist (Aug 23, 2015)

A Seiko 5 can do that too. This one is crowding out my GS and other watches.


----------



## HIPdeluxe (Nov 14, 2011)

Btruijens said:


> Come on guys. No collectibles?


OK then...


----------



## HIPdeluxe (Nov 14, 2011)

And...


----------



## faizzzzh (Aug 13, 2016)

Favorite of all, the SNZF11K also known as Sea Urchin.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

SNZF17J Sea Urchin










SNZF25










JDM Seiko SNZH53J1 made in Japan version of the blue diver.



















SNZJ21




























SRP 605 and 607


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

faizzzzh said:


> Favorite of all, the SNZF11K also known as Sea Urchin.
> 
> View attachment 9139778


Nice! Did you modify the hands? Don't remember the mercedes hour hand and proper lollipop on the seconds hand.


----------



## faizzzzh (Aug 13, 2016)

Yes I did, put on the silver merc hour and minute and the black second hand!


yankeexpress said:


> Nice! Did you modify the hands? Don't remember the mercedes hour hand and proper lollipop on the seconds hand.


----------



## Rakumi (Nov 11, 2015)

faizzzzh said:


> Yes I did, put on the silver merc hour and minute and the black second hand!


That watch does look really nice.


----------



## Marrin (Feb 8, 2011)

zabat said:


> The "Seiko" emblem fell off the light one. I really use my mechanicals, as it just feels right to do so. They acquire scratches that few of my G-Shocks ever get!* I know many remove the "5", but I don't actually care about that; it has a proud history*. The SNK809 is a near perfect design to me, balanced and easy to read, a true pilot's watch. *Although it could use a larger lume pip at the 12, or maybe a double dot. At night, you just see 12 identical pips, and it's hard to determine which one is the 12 o'clock position, without using your fingers*.
> View attachment 9134826
> 
> These watches, at less than $100 are true bargains. The value proposition is almost unbelievable, but Seiko knows that getting one of these will lead to Sumos and Tunas, and the odd Spring Drive GS down the road.


1. I also love the 5 logo for its history and the fact I grew up in a country where Seiko 5 was considered THE watch to have if you wanted something to reliably serve you for 20+ years, which many of the older people around me confirm!!
+ it is made nicer than a first look would suggest, with grooves as a background and polished all the sides of the shield:









2. haha my thoughts exactly about the lume!!! I use mine at night in pitch dark and that is the only gripe I have about it (and the shortness of the hands, but I changed that by moding it)

here is mine with a freshly installed sapphire:









and this is why I decided to get a crystal change:









after:


----------



## Robert999 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## Collectionist (Aug 23, 2015)

HIPdeluxe said:


> OK then...
> 
> View attachment 9138290
> 
> ...


That first one. I want it. Looking at the day date window. It is like my Mount Fuji. Nice retro design!


----------



## kwcross (Dec 31, 2007)

My humble SNK809; just love this watch...



Hanging with my GS -


----------



## RSDA (Sep 19, 2010)

Yobokies's Sinn-ful approach to the SNK...


----------



## Big Fish (Aug 23, 2016)

That Yobokies treatment is great, I really like those hands.


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

I have this, 37mm SNX123--










And I just ordered an 38mm SNKL23. Been wanting one of these for a long time now.


----------



## HIPdeluxe (Nov 14, 2011)

Btruijens said:


> That first one. I want it. Looking at the day date window. It is like my Mount Fuji. Nice retro design!


It's a 5126-8030, this one's from July 1967...


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

Wearing this one today. It doesn't get as much wrist time as it should.


----------



## steve855 (Jan 18, 2012)

How about a 5 Sports?


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

USPS tracking says I'll get this one today!


----------



## Collectionist (Aug 23, 2015)

HIPdeluxe said:


> It's a 5126-8030, this one's from July 1967...


Of course. I meant the Mt. Fuji retro design.


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

I got it. I like the looks of the jubilee, but I can't figure out how to take out a link, and it's a hair puller, so it went into my parts box.


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)

Seiko "5" Snzh57


----------



## meaantje (Aug 12, 2016)

my SNK809. I didnt really like the standard black strap so i decided to change it. The watch really comes to its own on this leather nato. The new leather strap really completed the field watch looks of this beauty. Who needs a hamilton when you can get a Seiko :-d


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

On the move?

Did they ever stop. Not IMO.

X Traindriver Art


----------



## rockroyalty (Apr 9, 2013)

The cult-classic "middle eastern"


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

Well it took an hour of fiddling about and I managed to remove one link from this bracelet, so I put it back on. I like the looks of it. As far as folded bracelets go, this one is actually quite acceptable.


----------



## meaantje (Aug 12, 2016)

Alden said:


> Well it took an hour of fiddling about and I managed to remove one link from this bracelet, so I put it back on. I like the looks of it. As far as folded bracelets go, this one is actually quite acceptable.


very nice example! You prefer it on the metal bracelet instead of a leather one?

A dressy seiko 5 like this one is defently on my want to buy list!


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

meaantje said:


> very nice example! You prefer it on the metal bracelet instead of a leather one?
> 
> A dressy seiko 5 like this one is defently on my want to buy list!


Yes. I like the black face in contrast with the silver of the case and bracelet.

Like I said, for a folded steel bracelet this one is not bad. I've seen much lower quality folded bracelets than this one, that's for sure. Removing a link from it was quite a chore, but I got up early, before the family woke up, so I had about an hour of uninterrupted silence and solitude to get it done.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Wearing this one around the house today to give it its proper fuel.

20160903_135114 by Wolfsatz

20160903_135328 by Wolfsatz


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

Finally got a *SEIKO*_ 5_...










It is the ubiquitous SNK803.



















Couldn't pass it up for $42. I like the smaller size (37mm) and it's been really accurate over the five days that I've had it (+5 seconds).

However, I can't believe that I don't own one single 18mm band/strap. I just kinda assumed I would (it's a big-ass box of straps). Grrrrrrrrr...


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

I want one of those one day, but I have the same model in black, so.... I would put that one on an orange or tan leather strap. It would look great!


----------



## Collectionist (Aug 23, 2015)

Btruijens said:


> All right show them 5's. Be they old or new. Methinks the line is on the move again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, I could not resist. Buying this one too.


----------



## rockroyalty (Apr 9, 2013)

Btruijens said:


> Damn, I could not resist. Buying this one too.


What's the model??? looks cool

I have a few Seiko 5's for sale in the sale thread, wouldnt mind trading some of them with a nice one like this


----------



## billiybop (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## rockroyalty (Apr 9, 2013)

billiybop said:


> View attachment 9248994


what a cool watch, is that a thai dial???


----------



## meaantje (Aug 12, 2016)

Alden said:


> Yes. I like the black face in contrast with the silver of the case and bracelet.
> 
> Like I said, for a folded steel bracelet this one is not bad. I've seen much lower quality folded bracelets than this one, that's for sure. Removing a link from it was quite a chore, but I got up early, before the family woke up, so I had about an hour of uninterrupted silence and solitude to get it done.


you make me want to buy one


----------



## Collectionist (Aug 23, 2015)

rockroyalty said:


> What's the model??? looks cool
> 
> I have a few Seiko 5's for sale in the sale thread, wouldnt mind trading some of them with a nice one like this


Well, just look for Seiko Mount Fuji. There's three of them - getting rare and more expensive all the time. The first one I bought for 70 USD less than the second one.


----------



## billiybop (Feb 22, 2011)

rockroyalty said:


> what a cool watch, is that a thai dial???


Yes!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Seen a few of these SRP783 for under $150US incl. shipping on eBay yesterday. Ordered one.


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

meaantje said:


> you make me want to buy one


Do it. I got mine from Long Island Watch via Ebay. $79.00.


----------



## meaantje (Aug 12, 2016)

Alden said:


> Do it. I got mine from Long Island Watch via Ebay. $79.00.


unfortunately i dont live in the US.

I have been looking for a lot of seiko 5 "dress" watches. Yours is a very nice example too, defently something less standard with the design on the dial! Im not sure what the number for your model is. Something very simulair the SNKK71 is a very nice piece aswell but i cant seem to find anywhere in Europe that sells them


----------



## Collectionist (Aug 23, 2015)

Alden said:


> Do it. I got mine from Long Island Watch via Ebay. $79.00.


Yeah. You mean 179 USD...


----------



## meaantje (Aug 12, 2016)

Btruijens said:


> Yeah. You mean 179 USD...


Seiko Sports 5 Automatic Watch with Stainless Steel Bracelet #SNKL23

would come in around 120$ after customs and shipping it to europe. Choises....


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

meaantje said:


> Seiko Sports 5 Automatic Watch with Stainless Steel Bracelet #SNKL23
> 
> would come in around 120$ after customs and shipping it to europe. Choises....


Not a fan of the bracelet.....jubilee style are prone to stretch and are rattly (noisy) feeling like cheap junk.


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

Btruijens said:


> Yeah. You mean 179 USD...


no



meaantje said:


> Seiko Sports 5 Automatic Watch with Stainless Steel Bracelet #SNKL23
> 
> would come in around 120$ after customs and shipping it to europe. Choises....


yes


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

yankeexpress said:


> Not a fan of the bracelet.....jubilee style are prone to stretch and are rattly (noisy) feeling like cheap junk.


For a cheap bracelet it's OK with me. I like it.

To each his own.


----------



## Collectionist (Aug 23, 2015)

yankeexpress said:


> Seen a few of these SRP783 for under $150US incl. shipping on eBay yesterday. Ordered one.


Found this one to be more to my liking...


----------



## Collectionist (Aug 23, 2015)

This one too...








It is the only numerical dial in my collection by the way. Strange..


----------



## dibawahperut (Jul 19, 2016)

Awesome..

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Collectionist (Aug 23, 2015)

Keep em coming guys.


----------



## Pippy (Aug 18, 2016)

I seem to have several cheap ones but have just recently taken delivery of this little beauty...









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

Curious, what's the highest quality 5 model? 

Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

mario24601 said:


> Curious, what's the highest quality 5 model?
> 
> Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


That's very hard to say. There are hundreds of different models. I guess if you spend more you get more for your money, like anything else. The top of the dollar range is around $160 or thereabouts.


----------



## meaantje (Aug 12, 2016)

Pippy said:


> I seem to have several cheap ones but have just recently taken delivery of this little beauty...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice one. Beautifull color and the bezel and dial match very well. But there is a 5 logo on the second hand? Not too sure about that design feature. Defently a very rare one! What is the model number of this one?



mario24601 said:


> Curious, what's the highest quality 5 model?
> 
> Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


What is your defenition of quality? Movement, materials, case, finish? You should probably look for the J versions instead of the K versions. They are made in Japan instead of Malaysia and usualy have a slightly better finish. You could also considder replacing the hardlex with a nice saphire to improve the quality.


----------



## dibawahperut (Jul 19, 2016)

Seiko 5 50th anniversary or limited edition use 5s logo on the second hand..

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Marrin (Feb 8, 2011)

mario24601 said:


> Curious, what's the highest quality 5 model?
> 
> Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


If we are going to talk about build quality the Seiko Atlas I think is one of the best as it is the ONLY that I know of that comes with solid end link bracelet!
If anyone knows of any other model like that please let me know!
I am also perplexed as to why Seiko chose that model of all the hundreds models of 5 and gave it an above average quality bracelet (for a 5)!



















Sent from my HTC Desire 816 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pippy (Aug 18, 2016)

meaantje said:


> Very nice one. Beautifull color and the bezel and dial match very well. But there is a 5 logo on the second hand? Not too sure about that design feature. Defently a very rare one! What is the model number of this one?


Thanks. As Diba said, some anniversary models had this feature. The model number of this one is SRP409K1.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## White95 (Jun 21, 2013)

My first Seiko-SNZG13. Previous watches have been Protreks. Is a barrel needed to put this watch on a NATO?


----------



## mapotofu (Jan 7, 2016)

Sea Urchin + FFF


----------



## seikomatic (Jul 6, 2006)




----------



## Bbeef (Mar 11, 2016)

Changed hands


----------



## andrewhtf (Jul 19, 2016)

White95 said:


> My first Seiko-SNZG13. Previous watches have been Protreks. Is a barrel needed to put this watch on a NATO?


Nope. U just use back the original lugs

Here's mine on bond nato


----------



## athletics68 (Nov 15, 2014)

And old picture, but here's my SNK807.










Still my favorite watch in my collection. Small, simple, and very handsome in my opinion.


----------



## athletics68 (Nov 15, 2014)

Hey does anyone know if the Seiko 5 line is being discontinued? I've been reading around because a future purchase I wanted was the SNZF13 which has apparently been discontinued. But now I'm reading that the entire SNZF line is end of life and that possibly the entire 5 line is being sunset as well???


----------



## Marrin (Feb 8, 2011)

athletics68 said:


> Hey does anyone know if the Seiko 5 line is being discontinued? I've been reading around because a future purchase I wanted was the SNZF13 which has apparently been discontinued. But now I'm reading that the entire SNZF line is end of life and that possibly the entire 5 line is being sunset as well???


I seriously doubt it!
It has been with us for 50 years and Seiko discontinuing the line would be like shooting in your own leg in a way!

Sent from my HTC Desire 816 using Tapatalk


----------



## meaantje (Aug 12, 2016)

My new Seiko 5, SNKM47! In my opinon the best Seiko 5 dress watch, the simple case design, the shape of the hands, the silver second hand, the matching color of the day/date window to the dial and even the crown at 3 o'clock. All adds up to make a really good looking classic dress watch.


----------



## Jeffwb65 (Apr 15, 2015)

White95 said:


> My first Seiko-SNZG13. Previous watches have been Protreks. Is a barrel needed to put this watch on a NATO?


Not sure what the previous reply was trying to say, the "lugs" are where the strap or bracelet attach to the case. All that You need is a good spring bar tool to remove the spring bars from the lugs, preferably from the back side. Available fairly cheap on Amazon, often in a small watch repair toolkit. here's my SNZG15 on Hadley-Roma Brown leather. The original black nylon strap was too stiff and uncomfortable.


----------



## White95 (Jun 21, 2013)

Thanks! I was able to remove the bracelet last night. I decided to try a leather Steinhart strap and it is very comfortable.


----------



## pl39g (Nov 18, 2011)

Love the white dial. They are hard to find.



Btruijens said:


> All right show them 5's. Be they old or new. Methinks the line is on the move again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Collectionist (Aug 23, 2015)

Yes, the Mount Fuji is a beautiful quilloche.


----------



## meaantje (Aug 12, 2016)

I really love my Seiko 5. I still cant get over the fact how much you get for your money. Watch is so classy! On this new leather strap is looks even better than on the bracelet. Watch makes a great daily piece!


----------



## dezouk (Apr 8, 2015)

Just grab a brand new piece from a collector snxj89

















Sent from my X9079 using Tapatalk


----------



## ic3burn (Apr 6, 2016)

My seiko 5

























Sent from my Letv X500 using Tapatalk


----------



## PhilT (Jan 6, 2016)

Hi all. I bought this "vintage" 5 last week. It has a grey face with gold hands, orange indices and a red 5 shield. The shield and the indices have white/cream outlines. The second markers are punctuated every five seconds with red numbers. I do like the look of it and it really is a lovely build for such a price point. I paid 30gbp for it. Best wishes Phil T
I have tried to work out which model it is via watchsleuth without success as there is no matching watch on their database. Apologies for the pic being upside down I'm not great with technology :-(


----------



## PhilT (Jan 6, 2016)

View attachment 9482514
Here it is


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_True affordable Tuesday.
A Seiko 5 of course....













































So much to like.
Have a tremendous Tuesday everyone.
b-)​_


----------



## fagyalllo (Apr 26, 2015)

SNK407







SNKN25







SNKX123







SNXA13







SNXF01







SNXF03







SNXF05







SNXF09







SNKE59 mod


----------



## fagyalllo (Apr 26, 2015)

SNZG09







SNZG13







SNZG15







SNZH57







SNZH63







SNZJ49







SNZJ55


----------



## mr mash (Aug 23, 2016)

BevoWatch said:


> _True affordable Tuesday.
> A Seiko 5 of course....
> 
> 
> ...


Lovely. Strap looks great on that watch

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

Gorgeous photographs!


----------



## fagyalllo (Apr 26, 2015)

SRP271







SRP481







SRP599







SRP601







SRP605







SRP635







SRP731







SRP741


----------



## fagyalllo (Apr 26, 2015)

SRP747







SRP783







SRPA09







SRPA12







SRP247 mod


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

athletics68 said:


> Hey does anyone know if the Seiko 5 line is being discontinued? I've been reading around because a future purchase I wanted was the SNZF13 which has apparently been discontinued. But now I'm reading that the entire SNZF line is end of life and that possibly the entire 5 line is being sunset as well???


Bogus internet rumor, so don't pass them on. Many models of Seiko 5 get made, shipped and bought, never to be made again as new models are produced. Seiko 5 line has been around for decades and will continue on for decades more.

To find old models takes resourcefulness, patience, perseverence and money. Keep looking and they usually appear eventually. Just be prepared to fork over for HTF versions, like this SNZF25 I got off eBay after a long search:










SRP783 Mt. Fuji LE. One run and bye-bye forever.


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

fagyalllo said:


> SNK407
> 
> SNKN25
> 
> ...





fagyalllo said:


> SNZG09
> 
> SNZG13
> 
> ...





fagyalllo said:


> SRP271
> 
> SRP481
> 
> ...





fagyalllo said:


> SRP747
> 
> SRP783
> 
> ...


Dude - you've got a problem... Just kidding - amazing collection!


----------



## PhilT (Jan 6, 2016)

Haha. After a little research it would appear to be a FrankenSeiko. It still looks cool but the movement is seriously rubbish. Does anyone know of a movement that may fit the case?
All the best Phil T


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

My latest mod project is an SKX009 that has parts from various Seiko 5's, such as the dial from an SNKL31, 4R36 movement from SRP283, not positive where the hands came from (got them thrown in with the deal for the dial) but probably also Seiko 5 in origin.










Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## garrinfraze (Jul 29, 2016)

Raydius said:


> My latest mod project is an SKX009 that has parts from various Seiko 5's, such as the dial from an SNKL31, 4R36 movement from SRP283, not positive where the hands came from (got them thrown in with the deal for the dial) but probably also Seiko 5 in origin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hands look like they came off of the Alpinist (SARB017)









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

garrinfraze said:


> Hands look like they came off of the Alpinist (SARB017)


Except (thankfully) they are not gold gilt on the modded Seiko.










This thing is the opposite of good taste, IMHO. Roman numerals, catherdral hands, rattly jubilee on a wonky case, yeck! Did get the movement improved, at least.


----------



## Bbeef (Mar 11, 2016)




----------



## beeman101 (Nov 16, 2013)




----------



## ericcomposer72 (Mar 28, 2016)

I call this the "GS GMT" mod. No, it's not actually a GMT, but to me, the second hand I used is reminiscent of the GMT hand on Grand Seiko's

Yobokies "GS" hour/minute hands, Dagaz second hand from "Stiletto"


----------



## BlueSmokeLounge (Oct 3, 2016)

SSA285K1 on leather


----------



## cbethanc (Apr 23, 2015)

Here's one I modded.


----------



## pmarte (Jul 4, 2016)

Sea urchins...


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

pmarte said:


> Sea urchins...
> View attachment 9563122


That is a great everyday wear watch. I had one, and wore it a lot, but it never showed any signs of it. It's a solid well built little tank of a watch.


----------



## densrp677ssa216 (Sep 27, 2016)

moniker namesake.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

My SNZG13









And I just clicked "Buy" on a SRP481
(picture grabbed from the web)










I was seriously thinking about the LandShark, SKZ211, but it has the older non hacking/hand winding movement. It's still on the radar though.


----------



## DeanR (May 4, 2015)

Finally, finally found the right strap for my green SNK after trying out many, many unsatisfactory combos:


----------



## Marrin (Feb 8, 2011)

That's very nice!

I wear mine on a dark brown leather, except summer when it goes on a black nylon strap as the leather gets sweaty and you can't wash it like a nylon strap:










Sent from my HTC Desire 816 using Tapatalk


----------



## meaantje (Aug 12, 2016)

The closer i examined the SNK809 the less i like. There are just a few things that Seiko could have done with the design to make it from an okay watch to a great watch. I intend to sell mine now.


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

meaantje said:


> The closer i examined the SNK809 the less i like. There are just a few things that Seiko could have done with the design to make it from an okay watch to a great watch. I intend to sell mine now.


What things would you change?

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## meaantje (Aug 12, 2016)

Raydius said:


> What things would you change?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


The main thing i would change is the crown position. And a larger crown. A pilot watch just has to have a large crown at 3 o'clock.

And secondly the size. Pilot watches are huge watches usualy. Even 38-40mm ould have been much better than 37 imo.


----------



## wristrocket (Aug 19, 2016)

My '65 Sportsmatic 5 6619-9020. One of my favorite watches of all time. So stylish, and still keeps good time.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## gkfd (Sep 21, 2016)

meaantje said:


> The main thing i would change is the crown position. And a larger crown. A pilot watch just has to have a large crown at 3 o'clock.
> 
> And secondly the size. Pilot watches are huge watches usualy. Even 38-40mm ould have been much better than 37 imo.


I think you might have bought the wrong Seiko 5. You should look at the SNGZ15. It's very similar to the SNK80x design, but 42mm, crown at 3 o clock. 
Side by side photo from the web:


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

gkfd said:


> I think you might have bought the wrong Seiko 5. You should look at the SNGZ15. It's very similar to the SNK80x design, but 42mm, crown at 3 o clock.
> Side by side photo from the web:


I had both of these, only have the smaller one now. I just like the design of it better. I do wish it was just a tad wee bit larger though.


----------



## wristrocket (Aug 19, 2016)

I really like the SNGZ13. I wasn't in the market for a military style watch, but the more I look at this one, and the more I read about it, the more I'm hooked.


----------



## wristrocket (Aug 19, 2016)

This is a nice review of the SNZG13 from 2012 on Worn and Wound. Some good photos too. I didn't realize it has such a distinct inner bezel. Looks awesome.
Review: Seiko 5 Sport SNZG13 - worn&wound


----------



## Marrin (Feb 8, 2011)

meaantje said:


> The main thing i would change is the crown position. And a larger crown. A pilot watch just has to have a large crown at 3 o'clock.
> 
> And secondly the size. Pilot watches are huge watches usualy. Even 38-40mm ould have been much better than 37 imo.


The small crown at 4 'o clock is what defines a Seiko and a 5!! And it is what I love abut it, because it is VERY comfortable and NEVER diggs in your wrist! 
I agree that a traditional Pilot watch has to have it, but they had it because they were manual wind watches!! On an automatic putting an oversized crown is as fake as a hooker's smile, in other words it is OK in the pursuit of historical styling but it is unnecesarry in terms of functionality, and I believe a a true pilots watch would should be more concerned about functionality than style!
Also the cool thing about that small 4 o'clock crown is that it first debuted on a Grand Seiko 62GS to show off their new automatic movement and that there is no need to wind the watch at a time when many watches were still manual wind! It was an achievement and they were proudly showing it!









as for the size - that is something I wont comment as there are many wrist sizes and I like that there is a smaller pilot styled watch for people like me in a world of 44+ monsters that look ridiculous on smaller wrists!!

There are only 2 things that I would change about the SNK80X:

1. length of the hands as I like them to touch their designated markers
2. the lume on 12 'o clock should somehow differentiate from other markers as I do use the watch in pitch dark very often and although I can tell the time just fine by the position of my arm, it would be nice if it was done more legible sou you couldn't possibly confuse the markers!









Other than that, I have had mine for almost 6 years now, and it has stayed in my collection while many more expensive models have been sold.
i just love it!


----------



## johnj (Apr 13, 2006)

HIPdeluxe said:


> My favourite 5 (7619-9000 Aug. '66)...
> 
> View attachment 9121274


I wish they made a current model with a beads of rice bracelet.


----------



## johnj (Apr 13, 2006)

Here's my poor mans grand Seiko, the SNKD97K.


----------



## meaantje (Aug 12, 2016)

Im in love with this vintage Seiko 5. I was amazed to find it at this price. Isnt she a beauty?












gkfd said:


> I think you might have bought the wrong Seiko 5. You should look at the SNGZ15. It's very similar to the SNK80x design, but 42mm, crown at 3 o clock.
> Side by side photo from the web:


I wouldnt call this the same styling. The SNK809 is unmistakably a flieger watch while the SNGZ15 is more of a field watch. And it also costs a lot more. I just feel like those 2 points just let the watch down a bit. Yea it is a good watch, but it could have been better. I think ill sell mine.



Marrin said:


> The small crown at 4 'o clock is what defines a Seiko and a 5!! And it is what I love abut it, because it is VERY comfortable and NEVER diggs in your wrist!
> I agree that a traditional Pilot watch has to have it, but they had it because they were manual wind watches!! On an automatic putting an oversized crown is as fake as a hooker's smile, in other words it is OK in the pursuit of historical styling but it is unnecesarry in terms of functionality, and I believe a a true pilots watch would should be more concerned about functionality than style!
> Also the cool thing about that small 4 o'clock crown is that it first debuted on a Grand Seiko 62GS to show off their new automatic movement and that there is no need to wind the watch at a time when many watches were still manual wind! It was an achievement and they were proudly showing it!
> 
> ...


Well it all comes down to styling and what you personally like better. But i think we can both agree that a crown at 3 o'clock is just more in keeping with the flieger watch design. I own another Seiko 5 with the crown at 3 o'clock. I guess i just like that better.


----------



## White95 (Jun 21, 2013)

wristrocket said:


> I really like the SNGZ13. I wasn't in the market for a military style watch, but the more I look at this one, and the more I read about it, the more I'm hooked.


I wear my SNZG13 everyday. Love it.


----------



## babis3g (Aug 20, 2016)

fagyalllo said:


> SNK407
> SNKE59 mod
> View attachment 9482866





fagyalllo said:


> SRP271
> View attachment 9486074


SRP271


----------



## johnj (Apr 13, 2006)

meaantje said:


> Im in love with this vintage Seiko 5. I was amazed to find it at this price. Isnt she a beauty?


Here is the modern version (*SNKN01*) of the vintage you like.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

That's a nice looking watch. Btw, is that a Double Barrel Shotgun?



babis3g said:


> SRP271


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

This arrived yesterday. SRP-481


----------



## babis3g (Aug 20, 2016)

Rocat said:


> That's a nice looking watch. Btw, is that a Double Barrel Shotgun?


Yea is a nice watch but had an issue to me (fixed for 10 euro) & some others as well
https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/expe...ches-srp269-srp277-842762-3.html#post34254946

Again yes, a Baikal MAE IJ 58 (dark brown) but old made in USSR since ... i am located in Greece & the Russian market is very popular & cheap (& they are ok)


----------



## meaantje (Aug 12, 2016)

johnj said:


> Here is the modern version (*SNKN01*) of the vintage you like.
> View attachment 9619842


yea the watch really reminded me of those recrafts. But at this price i just couldnt say no to it. Really looking forward to it and having a Seiko 5 back in my collection


----------



## fagyalllo (Apr 26, 2015)

SNZJ59K1








SRP733K1








SRP750K1, SRP783K1, SRP741J1








SSA287K1


----------



## Daemonultimate (Apr 14, 2013)

Blue is good, summer memories.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

SNKN05 Recraft faceted crystal


----------



## hantms (May 28, 2014)

I like this model, SNKM77. The right level of sports-casual, very versatile. And it's a hair bigger than many of the dressier old 5's at 38mm case and 20mm lugs


----------



## Bozzy (May 30, 2016)

My SNZF17 on a Bond nato:


----------



## ki6h (Apr 11, 2015)

My first Seiko 5 was this SNK647









It still looks sharp & keeps good time. I replaced the bracelet with a DeBeer oil leather strap.








SNK647K1


----------



## Clownspank (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## shortnugly (Apr 20, 2013)

Marrin said:


> 1. I also love the 5 logo for its history and the fact I grew up in a country where Seiko 5 was considered THE watch to have if you wanted something to reliably serve you for 20+ years, which many of the older people around me confirm!!
> + it is made nicer than a first look would suggest, with grooves as a background and polished all the sides of the shield:
> 
> 
> ...


Old thread, but which strap is that?
I have an old polished Seiko 5 with a silver face that would look great with that strap.
Thanks, Tony
Thanks


----------



## Collectionist (Aug 23, 2015)

fagyalllo said:


> SNZJ59K1
> View attachment 9640914
> 
> 
> ...


Such nice design! And the variations are notable too.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## fagyalllo (Apr 26, 2015)

SSA291K1







SSA297K1







SRP687K1


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

timetellinnoob, that last one -- the dark silver sunburst dial on the black leather strap -- looks fantastic. Dang.

fagyallo, the SRP687K1 with the GMT bezel -- I'm trying to see how it's useful without a GMT hand. Does it work like this: Align your current location with the hour hand, and it'll give a different location's hour on the 24hr rehaut/chapter ring?


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

fagyalllo said:


> SSA297K1
> View attachment 9874218


this would be amazing w/o the pointless 24hr 'feature', and standard arrangement of the labeling (and deleting SPORTS)



BarracksSi said:


> timetellinnoob, that last one -- the dark silver sunburst dial on the black leather strap -- looks fantastic. Dang.


Thanks. i also just looked at that again, and wonder where i took that, lol. that's probably one of the best photos i ever took of that watch. =)


----------



## rhj (Feb 11, 2016)




----------



## fransiscus (Aug 29, 2016)

Which Seiko 5 model is this? Simple and nice!!! I like the blue color


Btruijens said:


> Such nice design! And the variations are notable too.


----------



## ki6h (Apr 11, 2015)

fransiscus said:


> Which Seiko 5 model is this? Simple and nice!!! I like the blue color


SRP781, I have one too & love it. It honors Mt Fuji being named a world heritage site.


----------



## thatsanicewatchdude (Nov 10, 2016)

My first post on the forum, and my first entry level automatic watch a SNZG11. I wear it every day, now to get more!


----------



## snather (Mar 27, 2015)

Here is mine









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Collectionist (Aug 23, 2015)

fransiscus said:


> Which Seiko 5 model is this? Simple and nice!!! I like the blue color


Then maybe you like this one too? Its brother... looks great on a blue rally strap in the cold winter time. My rubber is for the summer.


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

Snk385k1










Snkk61k1










SSA0067J1










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## meaantje (Aug 12, 2016)

I have had 4 Seiko 5's so far and this is by a long shot my favorite. I have sold the other three because i didnt really love them that much. This watch looks so much better in person even. I really really love this one. I think i might start collecting a few of those special vintage Seiko's because they are unique and often very affordable.


----------



## Collectionist (Aug 23, 2015)

meaantje said:


> I have had 4 Seiko 5's so far and this is by a long shot my favorite. I have sold the other three because i didnt really love them that much. This watch looks so much better in person even. I really really love this one. I think i might start collecting a few of those special vintage Seiko's because they are unique and often very affordable.


Yes, they are unique. But also to my eyes not very legible (anymore) - which is a shame. So I sold my vintage watches from the seventies (Lordmatics, Bellmatics, Vanacs, Pogues, Helmets etc.) with the exception of the King and Grand Quartzes. I want contrast and legibility!
This mechanical still fits the bill though, from 1981.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

timetellinnoob said:


> Thanks. i also just looked at that again, and wonder where i took that, lol. that's probably one of the best photos i ever took of that watch. =)


I went and looked it up (SNXS76, I think?) and it looks like Seiko shot all the terrible photos first so you could take a good one. I would have _never_ considered that watch to be attractive based on what I saw at Seiko and Amazon.


----------



## Time On My Hands (Apr 28, 2014)




----------



## meaantje (Aug 12, 2016)

Btruijens said:


> Yes, they are unique. But also to my eyes not very legible (anymore) - which is a shame. So I sold my vintage watches from the seventies (Lordmatics, Bellmatics, Vanacs, Pogues, Helmets etc.) with the exception of the King and Grand Quartzes. I want contrast and legibility!
> This mechanical still fits the bill though, from 1981.


Well each to its own! The watches you got rid of are the ones i am collecting now. (well so if you have something lying around that needs a new home.... ;-) )


----------



## Barrett (May 18, 2008)

Some awfully nice 5's here! Had a few from the 80s which have since disappeared, but over the last four years I managed to find these, bought new. Positively love them both.


----------



## Konliner (Oct 8, 2016)

Bozzy said:


> SNZF17 on a new Turtle (SRP777) rubber band
> 
> View attachment 9132226


LOL SKX homage


----------



## Konliner (Oct 8, 2016)

Barrett said:


> Some awfully nice 5's here! Had a few from the 80s which have since disappeared, but over the last four years I managed to find these, bought new. Positively love them both.


That looks stunning ! Which model is that ?


----------



## HIPdeluxe (Nov 14, 2011)

7619-9000 Aug. '66...


----------



## Camera Bill (Aug 11, 2013)




----------



## bobski (Oct 13, 2013)

shortnugly said:


> Old thread, but which strap is that?
> I have an old polished Seiko 5 with a silver face that would look great with that strap.
> Thanks, Tony
> Thanks


That is the stabdard strap that comes with the SNK809. It is a plain black 2 piece nylon (I believe) strap. Not much to look at in my opinion, but perfect as a beater strap and very comfortable.


----------



## Collectionist (Aug 23, 2015)

meaantje said:


> Well each to its own! The watches you got rid of are the ones i am collecting now. (well so if you have something lying around that needs a new home.... ;-) )


Well, it is not a 5 but an Elnix...








It is an analogue watch that is battery driven instead of a balance wheel. Sweeping seconds of course, very accurate.


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## bobski (Oct 13, 2013)

I love this old piece.




























Also have the good old SNK809, on beater duty for now, but has good me searching for those sub-40mm pieces!



















Now thinkig of adding an SNX115 but I want that day-date black!


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

Finally I can post in this thread! Winner of the famous giveaway: https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/1000...-tell-me-watch-joke-rules-photos-3580330.html


----------



## meaantje (Aug 12, 2016)

Btruijens said:


> Well, it is not a 5 but an Elnix...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that is an amazing watch! And for that period quite a untypical seiko design.


----------



## LightDot (Jan 11, 2016)

Btruijens said:


> Well, it is not a 5 but an Elnix...
> It is an analogue watch that is battery driven instead of a balance wheel. Sweeping seconds of course, very accurate.


It actually has a balance wheel and a hairspring, but not the mainspring. Power comes from a battery and the balance wheel has a magnet that is driven by a coil.

Both Seiko's Elnix and Citizen X8/Cosmotron watches can be quite accurate, some of them are real little technical marvels.

Yours is a very nice example, gorgeous.


----------



## glengoyne17 (May 29, 2011)

timetellinnoob said:


> View attachment 9793154


That snxs79 is stunning!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Thanks! it has had a hand swap since then... updated photo... the hand swap was more for the other watch, but these still work fine, and looks the same as 10 other variations of this case/dial lol

silver is the SNX993 which got the SNXS hands


----------



## Collectionist (Aug 23, 2015)

LightDot said:


> It actually has a balance wheel and a hairspring, but not the mainspring. Power comes from a battery and the balance wheel has a magnet that is driven by a coil.
> 
> Both Seiko's Elnix and Citizen X8/Cosmotron watches can be quite accurate, some of them are real little technical marvels.
> 
> Yours is a very nice example, gorgeous.


I stand corrected. Thanks for the succinct explanation.


----------



## Chrono_Man (Jul 19, 2013)

My 50th Anniversary Seiko 5 SRP415K1 purchased on the weekend. Hard to keep my eyes off it!









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

Chrono_Man said:


> My 50th Anniversary Seiko 5 SRP415K1 purchased on the weekend. Hard to keep my eyes off it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks awesome!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Collectionist (Aug 23, 2015)

Chrono_Man said:


> My 50th Anniversary Seiko 5 SRP415K1 purchased on the weekend. Hard to keep my eyes off it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like how that refers back to my GS SBGF021 for the hands and markers.


----------



## Chrono_Man (Jul 19, 2013)

I like how the 50th took some inspiration from the GS. The GS is a beautiful piece, the case is a nice combination of brushed / polished


----------



## fagyalllo (Apr 26, 2015)

SRP608K1


----------



## Collectionist (Aug 23, 2015)

Wow. That's a lot of diver bling


----------



## Collectionist (Aug 23, 2015)

Chrono_Man said:


> I like how the 50th took some inspiration from the GS. The GS is a beautiful piece, the case is a nice combination of brushed / polished


Another nice thing about these LE's is the seconds hands. Brilliant!


----------



## raymondswong (May 29, 2014)

SNKK45


----------



## fagyalllo (Apr 26, 2015)

SKZ211K1, SSA067K1


----------



## sq01 (Apr 20, 2016)

Btruijens said:


> Another nice thing about these LE's is the seconds hands. Brilliant!


gorgeous!


----------



## InlandSurfer (Nov 1, 2016)




----------



## fagyalllo (Apr 26, 2015)

SRPA05K1


----------



## Arkotika (Feb 2, 2014)




----------



## sgt.brimer (Mar 20, 2015)

6119-6400 aka UFO

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Venkov (Dec 10, 2016)

My 7009-876A. Who knows what means "KY" and "F"?


----------



## TJM86 (Dec 30, 2016)

View attachment 10361834


My First and to be my only seiko 5 it hasn't left my wrist since I brought it. I love the smaller size it doesn't restrict my wrist movement like some of my collection. I love it and its pretty darn accurate too. TJ

PS why do my photos show as attachments anybody help with that?


----------



## mr_nobody (Sep 9, 2015)

A seiko 5 that lost its shield: snk809 mod by yobokies. Love the small size on my wrist and the domed sapphire makes this watch in my opinion! :-!


----------



## fwgx (Feb 13, 2016)

Sea Urchin again today

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## fwgx (Feb 13, 2016)

SRP557J1. Just wish this was a bit smaller

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

It took a LOT of searching to find the perfect strap, but when I did......


----------



## ki6h (Apr 11, 2015)

pyddet said:


> It took a LOT of searching to find the perfect strap, but when I did......
> 
> View attachment 10414762


Nice band; may I ask where you found it?


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

ki6h said:


> Nice band; may I ask where you found it?


https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01FSWUTP0/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o09_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

The picture doesn't really do justice to just how nicely the hardware matches the case finish. I should also mention that the hardware takes a brushed finish really well if you're looking to match it to a brushed stainless case. I did this with a couple of my divers and was quite happy with the results.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

SNZF25, 38mm


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

in the 2nd one you can see the hardlex scratch i endured shortly after getting this mod completed. no idea how it happened, as i don't remember an impact at all that would coincide with such a weird scratch. either way i don't wear this as much as it deserves to get worn =\


----------



## Kinesis (Dec 29, 2014)

SNZG17 with hands mod on hirsch rubber







Its my only 5 but I saw my future 2nd and maybe 3rd in this thread!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fagyalllo (Apr 26, 2015)




----------



## vikinho (Feb 26, 2016)

I dont kno, why theres only few of them on the forum (if am I right). They are awesome for few bucks. The blue looks great,.. Pitty I cant take a proper picture


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

vikinho said:


> I dont kno, why theres only few of them on the forum (if am I right). They are awesome for few bucks. The blue looks great,.. Pitty I cant take a proper picture


That looks great. How big is it?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## kshahin (Nov 28, 2015)

vikinho said:


> I dont kno, why theres only few of them on the forum (if am I right). They are awesome for few bucks. The blue looks great,.. Pitty I cant take a proper picture


Beautiful! Which model is that?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vikinho (Feb 26, 2016)

Guys, its SNKL07, it 38mm in diameter.



lorsban said:


> That looks great. How big is it?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk





kshahin said:


> Beautiful! Which model is that?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

vikinho said:


> Guys, its SNKL07, it 38mm in diameter.


Thanks for the info! That's one of the best looking 5s I've seen.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

There are some gorgeous watches in this thread!


----------



## ic3burn (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my Letv X500 using Tapatalk


----------



## vikinho (Feb 26, 2016)

That is exactly what I was thinking!... and there are less and less of them, dont hasitate.. I had those in mind for few months, but I rather pulled the triger already..

only few sources for 60 bucks and less.. 



lorsban said:


> Thanks for the info! That's one of the best looking 5s I've seen.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## yvliew (Mar 9, 2015)

What do you guys think about this one? I'm thinking to purchase this..love the case as well. anyone have this model?


----------



## booest (Jan 9, 2017)

__
http://instagr.am/p/BPJP8jBgdKg/









got this recently for my wife

wanted to buy the black dial one for myself but it is just too small -_-"
I really hope they make a biggest version


----------



## vikinho (Feb 26, 2016)

soon to midnight when its not the 8th but still tuesday.. 

(sorry about the quallity, poor mobile photo)


----------



## Kb-no (Dec 29, 2016)

I normally prefer not-so-big watches, and as such the SNK80x is a given. With its 44mm on the other hand, the SRP635 would be somewhere between "borderline" and "way too big". Still, I found myself returning to that particular model over and over again when browsing watches on the net... Other than the usual webshops listings, I haven't found much online information or reviews, which makes it even more appealing in a strange(?) sort of way. So when it appeared on the clearence list on Creationwatches, I finally pulled the trigger. Received it today, and it looks and feels great! Doesn't wear quite as big as I might have feared, so allthough big, not _that_ big and as such a nice change from the SNK. A great pair of military/pilot inspired watces that complement each other well. The original straps - well they have been replaced


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## fagyalllo (Apr 26, 2015)

SNZJ53
















SSA315















SRP205


----------



## Alpinist (Nov 3, 2010)

hate to break the topic here, but that citizen looks awesome, what is it ?


----------



## Collectionist (Aug 23, 2015)

Addictive these 5's. But I do think they may lack the refinement to keep on getting back to them. Thus you buy more... and more. So I firmly say that I will limit my intake of Seiko 5 and save up for more high end watches that will offer me more refined pleasure... such as...


----------



## fagyalllo (Apr 26, 2015)

Alpinist said:


> hate to break the topic here, but that citizen looks awesome, what is it ?


BL8130-59A









SNZH23J1


----------



## BikerJeff (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Richie.L (Mar 7, 2015)

Seiko 5 is awesome. Superb variety.


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

BikerJeff said:


>


I had the orange one of these! Chapter ring is unique and actually fits a few other models...

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## mr mash (Aug 23, 2016)

Bought this week








Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

SRP605 on Helberg strap



















SRP783 Mt. Fuji LE


----------



## BikerJeff (Feb 3, 2017)

Raydius said:


> I had the orange one of these! Chapter ring is unique and actually fits a few other models...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


I only had it delivered yesterday morning, been wearing it non stop since but cant make up my mind whether i like it or not.
Accuracy is bang on though, not gained or lost a second in 24 hrs.


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

BikerJeff said:


> I only had it delivered yesterday morning, been wearing it non stop since but cant make up my mind whether i like it or not.
> Accuracy is bang on though, not gained or lost a second in 24 hrs.


Not sure if it sways your opinion at all, but I didn't realize until way later that it seems to be an homage to the Doxa Aquaman (orange dial version anyway)










Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## BikerJeff (Feb 3, 2017)

Raydius said:


> Not sure if it sways your opinion at all, but I didn't realize until way later that it seems to be an homage to the Doxa Aquaman (orange dial version anyway)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wasn't aware of that Doxa watch......
The reason i ordered it was it was something completely different to all my other watches, that are mainly large black divers or diver style and Casio Edifice & G Shock. But because its that different i dont think it appeals to me, and seems a bit small as well. It may grow on me, i'll keep it for a while.
I guess i should stick to what i usually like when buying watches online.


----------



## ic3burn (Apr 6, 2016)

Bought from Japan









Sent from my Letv X500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

That Mt. Fuji is Dope!!! 
Yankee You got me hooked up on this one. Now I need this in my life and on this exact same strap too.



yankeexpress said:


> SRP783 Mt. Fuji LE


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Seiko SRP349J1


----------



## Sempiternal (Mar 21, 2017)

fagyalllo said:


> BL8130-59A
> 
> View attachment 11045466


 I'm sorry, but can you tell me what the model of the white seiko is? I've never seen such a good looking seiko 5, it's stunning.


----------



## fagyalllo (Apr 26, 2015)

Sempiternal said:


> I'm sorry, but can you tell me what the model of the white seiko is? I've never seen such a good looking seiko 5, it's stunning.


SRPA23









SRPA93K1


----------



## timseren (Nov 2, 2014)

One for me, one for my wife.


----------



## RLmagic (Mar 18, 2017)

SNZG15 with custom engraved argentium silver dial.


----------



## booest (Jan 9, 2017)

FOR MY WIFE... BUT WAS ON MY WRIST FORT LIKE 10 SECONDS LOL


----------



## Ahmed Maher (Oct 30, 2014)

Seiko SNKM61 , i replaced the bracelet with a leather strap.


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

SEIKO SRP481K1 Ice Monster


----------



## dbskevin (Feb 19, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vikinho (Feb 26, 2016)




----------



## kissmywhat (Jan 18, 2016)

SNXJ92


----------



## JohnnyP (Sep 7, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Collectionist (Aug 23, 2015)

Ossamanity said:


> That Mt. Fuji is Dope!!!
> Yankee You got me hooked up on this one. Now I need this in my life and on this exact same strap too.


Meh. The Mt. Fuji looks better like this...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

kissmywhat said:


> SNXJ92
> View attachment 11337426


Looks like my godfather's:


----------



## fagyalllo (Apr 26, 2015)

SRPA33K1


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

SNZH53


















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fagyalllo (Apr 26, 2015)

SRPA91J1


----------



## fwgx (Feb 13, 2016)

Standard weekday wear. Really have my eye on an SRPA21 now though.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Seiko SRP159J1


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

SRP 279.


----------



## YoureTerrific (May 21, 2015)

SNZF11 White Sea Urchin


----------



## 626 (Apr 9, 2017)

JDM seiko 5 sport version. My first automatic watch and I changed the strap to NATO style bond. I was hoping the day/date writing was in kanji/english instead of arabic/english. Overall, it is a good watch and very affordable too.


----------



## fwgx (Feb 13, 2016)

YoureTerrific said:


> SNZF11 White Sea Urchin


I so want one of them! Can't find one anywhere. Getting by with the 17...









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## YoureTerrific (May 21, 2015)

Unfortunately and inexplicably Seiko discontinued the SNZF11. They've become quite rare. I just kept a close watch on the sales forums and got lucky.



fwgx said:


> I so want one of them! Can't find one anywhere. Getting by with the 17...


----------



## Handavinci (Nov 3, 2016)

For the person or persons interested. It's going to be a crosspost, but with some new pictures. I'm very pleased with this creation, it turned out better than what i had in mind.

What do you get when you combine a Seiko 5 SNXJ89 (datejust homage) with a SNK607 and let them sleep overnight with a flat blue AR sapphire in between them?































































I have a 20mm oyster bracelet with a folding diver extension clasp and polished inner links on the way for it and then this mod is done!


----------



## HKara55 (Jul 9, 2016)

Seiko Snka15k1









Sent from my Lenovo S1a40 usingTapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Seiko SSA067K1 on a Dassari rally strap


----------



## fagyalllo (Apr 26, 2015)

SRP609


----------



## Mmpaste (Apr 23, 2016)

ZM-73 said:


> Seiko SSA067K1 on a Dassari rally strap
> View attachment 11487434


Always intrigued by that little 5. Does the gold>orange>red colored shift of the sub surround and minute train change with viewing angle or is it just pigmented to look that way?


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

fagyalllo said:


> SRP609


How much you scored this one for ? Looks amazing. I had the green and cream colour.









Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

The orange is reflective so, it does change a bit according to angle and lighting.


----------



## fagyalllo (Apr 26, 2015)

Ossamanity said:


> How much you scored this one for ? Looks amazing. I had the green and cream colour.


~130$ from watcheszon, Singapore


----------



## fagyalllo (Apr 26, 2015)

SSA329K1
SSA331K1


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

^^^ I like the red-and-silver one. I'd rock it with my new car.


----------



## YoungGPS (Jun 21, 2012)

SRP721









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Seiko SRP659J1


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

41mm white dial Sea Urchin

SNZF11


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

SNZF25 and SNZF23


----------



## AK2112 (Dec 5, 2011)

Terrible photo, but ever since I put this on the jack foster strap, it hasn't left my wrist.

View attachment 12446223


----------



## Spencer70 (Jul 12, 2017)

Srpb13k1


----------



## xernanyo (Apr 21, 2016)

Monster lite on nato strap









Sent from my E6653 using Taptap Revenge


----------



## Spencer70 (Jul 12, 2017)

My wrist is about 17cm. Just less than 7 inches. Approx.


----------



## LorenzoG (Jul 4, 2014)




----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## Pferdeleder (Sep 17, 2013)

SNZG15 & Sydney Strap Co. Khaki Canvas + Alpha Industries MA-1 b-)


----------



## fagyalllo (Apr 26, 2015)

*Kabuki Limited Edition SRP643K1

*


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

New SRPB31


----------



## ki6h (Apr 11, 2015)

yankeexpress said:


> New SRPB31
> 
> B00068TK7K


That band is tighter than the one the Red Cross uses at their blood drive. Is it comfortable?


----------



## jlondono77 (Aug 16, 2011)

Helmet Reissue


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## jlhabecker (Aug 25, 2017)

How does Seiko make such an inexpensive automstic? I don't know but they seem to be the real deal.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

jlhabecker said:


> How does Seiko make such an inexpensive automstic? I don't know but they seem to be the real deal.


If you can believe it, there are even _cheaper_ automatic watches out there.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

ki6h said:


> That band is tighter than the one the Red Cross uses at their blood drive. Is it comfortable?


It is comfortable, a little stiffer as new. I removed it, and installed a sailcloth cordura:


----------



## ki6h (Apr 11, 2015)

yankeexpress said:


> It is comfortable, a little stiffer as new. I removed it, and installed a sailcloth cordura:


That looks fantastic.


----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)

It is time for a little Gold today ;-)
SNXJ94k1


----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox (Mar 8, 2014)

Love the variety of the Seiko 5.


----------



## Frydaddy (Jul 25, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Frydaddy (Jul 25, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Frydaddy (Jul 25, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Frydaddy (Jul 25, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barrett (May 18, 2008)

Konliner said:


> That looks stunning ! Which model is that ?


First off, apologies for the (incredibly!) late reply. Wasn't sure which one you were referring to, so...

First one is the 5 Spacewalk, alternately nicknamed the Unicorn on account of the crown position (reminiscent of Seiko's Bullhead chronos), and vaguely related to the Spring Drive series Spacewalk, but minus both Spring Drive movement and chronograph functions, making it a hell of a lot cheaper, though oddly still not easy to find in this finish...last time I checked, you could still find it in gold and various two-tone finishes, but almost impossible to find in all-SS; Rolex Daytona Syndrome, perhaps?

Second is simply a slightly-dressier version of a typical "5", albeit Japan-sourced; keeps impeccable time, and the "chased" dial holds up to close-up scrutiny rather well.

Value-wise, both watches much well above their weight IMO.


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

.









We the unfortunate, led by the unqualified, to do the unnecessary, for the ungrateful


----------



## xernanyo (Apr 21, 2016)

Seiko 5 on Steinhart rubber strap 









Sent from my E6653 using Taptap Revenge


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

Cincy Strap Works









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatvette (Jan 28, 2017)

?


----------



## rado88 (May 26, 2013)

My Mini Monster  .


----------



## MonTex (Sep 23, 2017)

~v~​


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

My 5 fell off last time I ate ... can I borrow a 5 anyone?

20171009_163837 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

20171009_165150 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

20171009_165218 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## MonTex (Sep 23, 2017)

_Affordable and versatile

*Seiko 5 SNK381*








































































~v~_​


----------



## Acurry (Oct 2, 2015)

MonTex, what's the reference number?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MonTex (Sep 23, 2017)

Acurry said:


> MonTex, what's the reference number?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


SNK381


----------



## Dreamcast (Mar 30, 2017)

The _*SNK381 *_is very similar to the Seiko x Nano Universe limited edition scve045.

My thread on it here:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/seiko-spirit-smart-nano-universe-scve045-i-love-4334130.html

Love, love, love the legibility.


----------



## ki6h (Apr 11, 2015)

Is THURSDAY better than THU? I'm starting to be tempted by this SNK621K with the day of the week spelled completely out - no meager abbreviation. Hesitating because (1) I can't tell what the real color is because it looks different in every photo, as in the examples below, and (2) it's reputed to be difficult to replace the strap. But I still might go for it ... it's only $73 or so most days on the 'bay.


----------



## halaku (Aug 28, 2014)

ki6h said:


> Is THURSDAY better than THU? I'm starting to be tempted by this SNK621K with the day of the week spelled completely out - no meager abbreviation. Hesitating because (1) I can't tell what the real color is because it looks different in every photo, as in the examples below, and (2) it's reputed to be difficult to replace the strap. But I still might go for it ... it's only $73 or so most days on the 'bay.


Here are some pics if it helps you any 
Very comfortable for my 6.5 wrist 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ki6h (Apr 11, 2015)

halaku said:


> Here are some pics if it helps you any
> Very comfortable for my 6.5 wrist
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you! The watch is even better looking in your photos and you've cleared up the mystery of color.


----------



## Mutz331 (May 20, 2012)

An oldie but a goodie!
Ref. 5126-7020 from 1968


----------



## PRADEEPRAAVI (May 2, 2017)

Grand daddy of 5's. lol


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

MonTex said:


> _ *Seiko 5 SNK381*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that dial is awesome. could work in a lot mods.


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Hesemonni (May 27, 2017)

MonTex said:


> _Affordable and versatile
> 
> *Seiko 5 SNK381*
> 
> ...


​Wow. Urge to sell SNK809 and buy this beatury rising...

Applied indices makes wonders upscaling and giving any watch more character.


----------



## Cocas (Jul 7, 2015)




----------



## Hesemonni (May 27, 2017)

...Oh and Seiko: please get rid of that Sports text. It's unnecessary and just sort of "cheapens" the dial :| The 5 emblem/logo is enough.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## MonTex (Sep 23, 2017)

timetellinnoob said:


> that dial is awesome. could work in a lot mods.


Absolutely! I just replace the strap usually and I'm good to go for whatever.


----------



## MonTex (Sep 23, 2017)

Hesemonni said:


> [/CENTER]
> Wow. Urge to sell SNK809 and buy this beatury rising...
> 
> Applied indices makes wonders upscaling and giving any watch more character.


It really is an awesome little watch. So legible and versatile.


----------



## Marrin (Feb 8, 2011)

SNX111 on leather










WatchGeek YT Channel


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## dmnc (Sep 20, 2015)

ki6h said:


> Is THURSDAY better than THU? I'm starting to be tempted by this SNK621K with the day of the week spelled completely out - no meager abbreviation. Hesitating because (1) I can't tell what the real color is because it looks different in every photo, as in the examples below, and (2) it's reputed to be difficult to replace the strap. But I still might go for it ... it's only $73 or so most days on the 'bay.


I too have been tempted by this one. I like how they hark back to the old weekdater style but with a more fun dial colour.

I can't get past the lugs though. I've even contemplated transplanting the whole thing into a case that can take a strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

ki6h said:


> Is THURSDAY better than THU? I'm starting to be tempted by this SNK621K with the day of the week spelled completely out - no meager abbreviation. Hesitating because (1) I can't tell what the real color is because it looks different in every photo, as in the examples below, and (2) it's reputed to be difficult to replace the strap. But I still might go for it ... it's only $73 or so most days on the 'bay.


The strap wouldn't be 'difficult to replace' per se, it's just an integrated bracelet so there's basically no other options-- besides customizing a simple leather strap. THE GOOD NEWS (TM) is that, if you were willing to be a little adventurous with your cash and time, you could purchase pretty much any other Seiko 5 with a case you liked (maybe an SNKL or SNXS case), and could get the crazy Weekdater movement and dial placed in that case you liked (provided it also has a 4o'clock crown position). Then at least you could have it in a case that could swap straps around. you'd end up putting the 2nd watch's movement in the 1st watch's case, giving you that 2nd watch back, which you could at least wear, or re-sell as a mod.


----------



## gringosteve (Jan 18, 2014)

New purchase









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## lucasplacides (Oct 19, 2017)

Vintage 7S26. It was my dad's and it's newly revised. I'm suspecting that the fabrication year is 1986. If you guys could help me figure this out. The last digit of it is 6, for sure.


----------



## LightDot (Jan 11, 2016)

lucasplacides said:


> Vintage 7S26. It was my dad's and it's newly revised. I'm suspecting that the fabrication year is 1986. If you guys could help me figure this out. The last digit of it is 6, for sure.


The last digit of what?? The month and year of manufacture are determined by the first two characters of the serial number, but it also depends on the model, since the serial will only narrow it down to the decade. The 7S26 production spans over more than a decade, starting in 1996.


----------



## lucasplacides (Oct 19, 2017)

LightDot said:


> The last digit of what?? The month and year of manufacture are determined by the first two characters of the serial number, but it also depends on the model, since the serial will only narrow it down to the decade. The 7S26 production spans over more than a decade, starting in 1996.


The last digit of the fabrication year. The serial is 604033, so it was produced in October and that last digit is 6.

1996? Really? I thought it was older than that. Could you show me where did you get the info about the 7S26 production? I'm eager to know more about this watch.

That photo is kind of crappy, but it's a fabulous watch even at that level of wear.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## lucasplacides (Oct 19, 2017)

lucasplacides said:


> The last digit of the fabrication year. The serial is 604033, so it was produced in October and that last digit is 6.
> 
> 1996? Really? I thought it was older than that. Could you show me where did you get the info about the 7S26 production? I'm eager to know more about this watch.
> 
> ...


I've found a link that confirms the start of the 7S26 fabrication span at 1996. Thanks!

The watch being only 2 years younger than me is so cool! Now I know for a fact when that it was fabricated in 1996 because my father told me he purchased it when I was a baby.

SEIKO 5 for life now!


----------



## MonTex (Sep 23, 2017)

_This little gem got a bit of wrist time this afternoon...


























_

~v~​


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

SNKL43










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## lucasplacides (Oct 19, 2017)

Kulprit said:


> SNKL43
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice watch! That blue background does all the talk.


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

lucasplacides said:


> Nice watch! That blue blackground does all the talk.


Thanks. I like this watch a lot. The blue dial does look fantastic.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fagyalllo (Apr 26, 2015)

SNXS79K1, SNXS73K1









SRPB21J1


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

fagyalllo said:


> SNXS79K1, SNXS73K1
> 
> View attachment 12777551


Once again, I begin to question why I keep looking at more expensive watches. These sure look nice.


----------



## seikholic094 (Aug 13, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> Once again, I begin to question why I keep looking at more expensive watches. These sure look nice.


I'm telling myself the same exact thing! Everytime I look at omega et rolex they are really nice watch but then look at seiko and I'am like .. righhht these are nice and chhheeaap! LOL


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

seikholic094 said:


> I'm telling myself the same exact thing! Everytime I look at omega et rolex they are really nice watch but then look at seiko and I'am like .. righhht these are nice and chhheeaap! LOL


Chhheeeaaaappp, sure,  but they're so well-proportioned (being dead ringers for a Datejust is obviously a big reason) and can look good anywhere. Yeah, the folded-link bracelets won't be the best, but they'd be a decent start, and the standard lugs could be used for other straps.


----------



## fagyalllo (Apr 26, 2015)

SNKK31J1









SNXS81K1









SNXL72K









SNXG47K1









SNK375K1









SNK361K1


----------



## smoovebloveman (Jun 4, 2018)

I might have gone too far with this SNK803...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Cant wait to see which one of these SRPC53 I end up with, as there are photos of 2 versions online:









Or this one with the Samurai case:


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

baby Ice monster on Borealis strap









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

Wish I hadn't sold this one. Part of the LE from 2013 for the 50th year of the Seiko 5. Has a cool dial with a world map on it.


----------



## JohnnyP (Sep 7, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heem6 (Sep 27, 2017)

New Watch Day! Just got in this SNXS77. Almost everyplace was out of them but I managed to find one on eBay from Hong Kong. Beautiful watch and after adjustment, the cheap lightweight band is actually very comfortable. I bought this because I have it's much older cousin and really like it also. The 38mm case diameters fit my wrist perfectly!


----------



## smoovebloveman (Jun 4, 2018)

Simple polish on this guy and I love it!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

If you want to see good watches with interesting designs, something classy, sometimes original and to the purpose you can always look at Seiko 5


----------



## Eggroll (Nov 4, 2010)

My latest mod to the SNSX79 - new rose gold dial, hands and leather strap.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Hi, I am new to this forum and this is my first Seiko 5, though not my very first which was about 40 years ago when my dad gave me his!


----------



## halaku (Aug 28, 2014)

JohnnyP said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is that a mod or stock seiko 5 .. whats the model number.. pls and thank you ...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

New arrival



SRPC53


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Seiko SRP159J1


----------



## Hen®i (May 28, 2008)

Here is my Seiko 5 SSA825K1


----------



## Woody36327 (Jan 26, 2018)

SNK615

My first 5 and oh what a dial!

For all the crap i see these cheap Seiko bracelets get I am rather impressed. Yes, its light and noisy. But it does look ok and isn't uncomfortable. The case shape isn't my cup of tea (although on-wrist it's not as feminine as first appearance online) so now i have an excuse to mod, yippee!


----------



## JohnnyP (Sep 7, 2006)

halaku said:


> Is that a mod or stock seiko 5 .. whats the model number.. pls and thank you ...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Stock no mods - can't seem to find the true model number, but here is some more pics...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## radurocher (Jun 7, 2018)

My 1966 Seiko 5 Sportsmatic


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Will be modded, but had to take it for a spin after the unboxing yesterday.

it's a little strange as i bought this brand new from Amazon, but the watch is dated 33; so March 2013... weird that someone would be selling a 5 year old watch, but it looks good, seems to run fine so far.


----------



## Tuco-g43 (Aug 4, 2018)

That is about as good looking watch as I have seen! The Kabuki Limited Edition SRP643K1.


----------



## JimmyOlber (Jan 13, 2018)

SNKD03, recent flea market find in great shape and had for a song. Quite like the case on this one despite integrated bracelet. Wears a shade smaller than SNK80x. Pretty classy little 'dress' piece if I may say so.


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Two Seiko 5s in my collection.

An unbeatable, solid-value bargain - a Seiko 5 SNKL23 on a blue zulu strap.

And the very versatile SNZG15J. Price is what you pay. Value is what you get.









Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Here's mine, thought of staging a nice photo opportunity before my meal.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

mod's done


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Received this afternoon to keep its 809 sibling company - ebony & ivory.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## thbeck (Aug 17, 2017)




----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

Seiko SSA0067J1









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## pantagruel (May 30, 2010)

SNK.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Past:

Used to own this SNK805, but the shade of green never really pleased me, so I eventually gave it away.









Present:

SNZG17. Wore this one on various straps for years and only recently decided to try the bracelet. Doesn't seem as nice a bracelet as that on my Orange Monster, but it looks good.









A while before I gave away my SNK805, I bought an SNK809 for my nephew, then decided to buy a trio for my father, brother, and self one Christmas. It's the right color SNK80x for me.


----------



## drakChe (Oct 7, 2017)

SRPB74 - the NeoSports 5.









Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## At4rax (Dec 7, 2017)




----------



## Fatvette (Jan 28, 2017)

Old


----------



## Fatvette (Jan 28, 2017)

From September 1966


----------



## Fatvette (Jan 28, 2017)

From August 2016


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

SNXS 77


----------



## EPK (Nov 16, 2015)

@ronkatct,

I'm partial to blue dials but that looks really nice. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

^ EPK,

I just ordered it on Friday and got it today. Amazon still have a few left with Prime. Ii resized it and am using it today. It took a while to figure out how to remove links but it was easy once I got the hang of it. And it looks close to my Datejust 41(which is why I got it) . The SNXS77 actually looks very close the the Blue Dial 36mm Rolex Datejust.


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

double post


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

I've had the SNXS79 for several years, 4 or 5. don't wear it really anymore, but i liked it enough to eventually get the 77 in blue to get modded. also have had a silver SNX993 for about 4 years, modded (not quite the same case, but very similar dial). but _almost_ thinking of getting the SNXS73, in silver, to keep unmodded though. damn well know i don't NEED another small watch i won't wear much.... still very tempting.


----------



## Rakumi (Nov 11, 2015)

Fatvette said:


> Old


What is the name of this model?


----------



## Rakumi (Nov 11, 2015)

Fatvette said:


> From September 1966


What is the name of this model?


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## freqmgr88 (Nov 28, 2010)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## ki6h (Apr 11, 2015)

This open-heart Seiko 5 is missing one of the 5 tributes - day/date - but it still has the Seiko 5 shield, and I like it a great deal. SSA333K1


----------



## GEO_79 (May 29, 2012)

My seiko 5 camo









Sent from my iPhone Xs using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## byhsu (Nov 14, 2008)

SNZD71K with Nato strap


----------



## byhsu (Nov 14, 2008)

SNZD71K with Nato strap


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

byhsu said:


> SNZD71K with Nato strap
> 
> View attachment 13649239


Beauty!


----------



## Mmpaste (Apr 23, 2016)

I love those snzd references. Jealous. I'm a grown man so I shouldn't be but I am. Nice. One day I'll find just the right one.


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

timetellinnoob said:


> mod's done
> 
> View attachment 13428037
> 
> ...


This is gorgeous. Really compelling. Was the mod simply the addition of the red second hand?

Sent from my K88 using Tapatalk


----------



## EPK (Nov 16, 2015)

That is beautiful. I'm biased as I love blue dials.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

ohhenry1 said:


> This is gorgeous. Really compelling. Was the mod simply the addition of the red second hand?


thanks! it's the second hand and the black day wheel. and the strap change helps but it looks good on the bracelet as well, and anything else!


----------



## jamh77 (Feb 29, 2016)

Mi favorito.









Enviado desde mi Aquaris X5 Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Again, well done. The red second hand adds a great accent contrast, and the black (and Kanji) date wheel adds nice complexity.

In case I should ever want to attempt the same mod, where did you get the replacement parts?



timetellinnoob said:


> thanks! it's the second hand and the black day wheel. and the strap change helps but it looks good on the bracelet as well, and anything else!
> 
> View attachment 13651233
> 
> ...


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## fiddlahhh (Oct 28, 2018)

I modded an SNK807 by swapping the dial with the one from my old Seiko 5 which died after 17 years of continuous service.


----------



## fiddlahhh (Oct 28, 2018)

Pre-mod pic:

View attachment 13663173


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

ohhenry1 said:


> Again, well done. The red second hand adds a great accent contrast, and the black (and Kanji) date wheel adds nice complexity.
> 
> In case I should ever want to attempt the same mod, where did you get the replacement parts?


thanks, heh.

the kanji days was straight from ebay, the red second hand was taken from an SNKL45 (which unfortunately was the striking part of _that_ watch). but many of the common vendors at least have red second hands that would with the whole scheme, and maybe even end up with a lumed tip. but that SNKL hand is big and bold on that dial. =)

it's all a design thought i've had for a while. i posted the idea some years back somewhere in another thread. i think in my head it started as the SNXS79 coal/grey dial, with all black day/date, and a red second hand. i think i also wished there to be a sapphire for it but that never materialized. i think the small minor tweak of red seconds hand and changing 1 or both calendar discs to black, would work with nearly all SNXS color variations, very strikingly on the basic three of 73, 77 and 79, silver, blue and black.

and with the black/white calendar... i guess technically when you look at vintage Seikos with the 'mixed' calendar, it's the date that's black while the days are with the white disc. but either way i wanted the two-tone mostly because i have never had one, and always thought they were odd, and definitely not as common as all black or all white. and again even if it's not totally correct to the vintage Seikos i think it still works, where the black blends to the dial, and the white date functions as the white marker-- even though there's that a silver frame around it all. but that brings it to the dial with those mirrored markers all around, fully lumed and almost like thin diver marks. the whole thing looks funky-pop 60's/70's to me.

and the best strap has to be the original planned leather, though:


----------



## tommyblas (Jun 30, 2015)

yankeexpress said:


>


I love the green one - what is it? I can't find anything that matches it on watch sleuth. Is it a mod?


----------



## hammerofthegods (Oct 11, 2018)

tommyblas said:


> I love the green one - what is it? I can't find anything that matches it on watch sleuth. Is it a mod?


SRPB93

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZoKet (Jun 25, 2018)

My precious


----------



## fiddlahhh (Oct 28, 2018)

I initially bought this model to do some mods to, but I ended up liking it too much so I kept it as is. The subtle two-tone is delicious imo.


----------



## fiddlahhh (Oct 28, 2018)

dp sorry


----------



## fiddlahhh (Oct 28, 2018)

Forgive me for posting another one. Two siblings...


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

never shown this, but this is my poor SNKL45 after being scoured for it's second hand and black day/date at different points in time.

basically it ends up just looking a bit plainer, but still is mostly sound design-wise and even looks a bit like a Poor Man's SARB in a kind of way.

















very wearable, i just don't really wear it. =\


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## byhsu (Nov 14, 2008)

Wearing my Seiko 5 sports on the Maokong in Taiwan.
View attachment 13693993


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

throw more money at a Seiko 5? wHy Not?! =)

clasp arrived yesterday.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Watch OCD (Dec 14, 2012)

just received my latest seiko 5.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## hammerofthegods (Oct 11, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## osamu (Dec 17, 2013)




----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

SNXS77


----------



## lawtaxi (Feb 9, 2018)

Great bargain as well as variety. IMO a better watch for the price can't be found/


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

My new Toy arrived with the Postie yesterday :-!
I is One Happy Bunny...........





















Best regards
Jim


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

Very nice Jim, I've always admired those models.

I tapped. I came. A gentleman never talks.


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

mrwomble said:


> Very nice Jim, I've always admired those models.
> 
> I tapped. I came. A gentleman never talks.


That was the one we talked about just over a week ago. I ordered it on the 15th Dec and it was delivered on the 22nd! They quote a normally longer delivery time of around three weeks, but I reckon they must have more stock in Europe due to the time of year? |>

In the end is cost me just over £96, brand new with the Box, Papers and a stamped International Warranty! But that price was after 5% Seller discount, 5% ebay PayPal discount and £20 Discount from Nectar :-!

I would recommend anybody to try Oxford Isetan |>

Best regards,
Jim


----------



## StanleyInquisition (Dec 22, 2018)

Seiko 5 I picked up a few months ago. My first automatic!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Homo Sapien X (Sep 15, 2018)

Seiko 5 explorer 2 non GMT

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Seiko SSA067K1


----------



## Zednut (Jun 3, 2018)

Loving it!


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

anrex said:


> View attachment 13794775
> View attachment 13794777


Just one word WOW!

Best regards
Jim


----------



## buzz123 (Mar 15, 2018)

My 3rd seiko 5


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster (Sep 17, 2007)

Very nice.


----------



## darklight111 (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

buzz123 said:


> My 3rd seiko 5
> 
> View attachment 13795911
> 
> ...


*SNAP*

The Mem Sahib bought me this one as a Christmas Pressy and Now I Got Three Too :-!
















Best regards,
Jim


----------



## fagyalllo (Apr 26, 2015)

SNK369K1 + flat sapphire


----------



## dt75 (Nov 26, 2017)

ObiWonWD40 said:


> *SNAP*
> 
> The Mem Sahib bought me this one as a Christmas Pressy and Now I Got Three Too :-!
> 
> ...


What's that ref number???

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## jackpiece678 (Jan 15, 2019)

fiddlahhh said:


> I modded an SNK807 by swapping the dial with the one from my old Seiko 5 which died after 17 years of continuous service.
> 
> View attachment 13663169


can you please provide info what strap this is? it looks awesome


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

A few weeks ago I finally managed to get a Seiko 5 that has eluded me for the better part of 8 years. I was a bit shocked by the price, it went for 3 times what it used to, but since it seems to be the only NOS one left in my part of the world, I decided to go for it. There used to be a lot of these guys floating around these forums.









Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## dt75 (Nov 26, 2017)

GTR83 said:


> A few weeks ago I finally managed to get a Seiko 5 that has eluded me for the better part of 8 years. I was a bit shocked by the price, it went for 3 times what it used to, but since it seems to be the only NOS one left in my part of the world, I decided to go for it. There used to be a lot of these guys floating around these forums.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would call that a Frankenstein's Monster because of the bolt looking things on the sides of the case.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## CTSteve (Mar 24, 2014)

vikinho said:


> View attachment 11327946


Which model is this?

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## vikinho (Feb 26, 2016)

CTSteve said:


> Which model is this?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


Hi Steve, its SNKL07.. great watch.. nice blue dial, lots of lume ...


----------



## CTSteve (Mar 24, 2014)

vikinho said:


> Hi Steve, its SNKL07.. great watch.. nice blue dial, lots of lume ...


Thanks, It is a beauty but I'm more interested in the case for a mod project.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## vikinho (Feb 26, 2016)

CTSteve said:


> Thanks, It is a beauty but I'm more interested in the case for a mod project.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


Yas, there is plenty of pics on web.. the case is great for modding.. i believe Dagaz make some mods even with 100m wr..


----------



## vikinho (Feb 26, 2016)

vikinho said:


> Yas, there is plenty of pics on web.. the case is great for modding.. i believe Dagaz make some mods even with 100m wr..


I made collage some time ago...


----------



## ClearanceVoid (Jan 7, 2019)

Recently started wearing mine again after a long break in storage.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## hammerofthegods (Oct 11, 2018)

My snk805 on a bracelet...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

84 serial number dates this at April 2018, so they are still cranking out the old 7s. i thought this would have been an older model somewhere still in stock, but that it's recent is surprising. i bought this watch specifically because i wanted to switch another 5 mod's guts into this case (that's coming a little bit in the future). i went with white on the logic that i've never had a white dial before (black, silver/grey, blue, never white) so if i'm getting this just for the case it might as well be a new dial color to the collection to still have. i see a lot of SARB035s, on here and maybe something crept up and made me think i needed a white dial, lol (i know they aren't the same kind of white, the 035 is more cream). i did have a white dial Fossil circa 2003, that doesn't count. it's a SNKE79*J*, with arabic date. the dial does have an unusual bit of radial texture running under the markers, but surprisingly in most light you can't see it at all, so the dial really does have the appearance of being a smooth white dial.

check it:


----------



## MeiXiang (Aug 4, 2018)

I've just started wearing mine again as well. I can't believe it buy my Seiko 5 is running +/-1 second a week!!


----------



## fagyalllo (Apr 26, 2015)

SNKK33J1 + sapphire


----------



## prokhmer (Jun 25, 2008)

Here is mine SNZD19. I don't like the bezel. I can't find any bezel with the insert to replace for this watch. Let me know if you have any info. The case style is 01Y0.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan.05 (Sep 27, 2018)

SNZG15J1 modded.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## halaku (Aug 28, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

Shiny green, believe it or not, but definitely not from Mumbai


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

I am EVER SO DESIROUS of a SRPB39K1 Orange Monster. NH-36 and Orange goodness for less than $150

I hope I get the means with which to order one this year....


----------



## ki6h (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

case swapped my SNXS77 mod guts into an SNKE case:


----------



## billiybop (Feb 22, 2011)

Here's my Seiko "5",s


----------



## fagyalllo (Apr 26, 2015)

SNKL17K1


----------



## Humike7 (Feb 9, 2019)

vikinho said:


> I made collage some time ago...


Hi, I've spent a while looking for this however cannot find it anywhere in UK. Any ideas where I can get this? Or if someone wants to sell?


----------



## GivenToFly (Feb 27, 2012)

It was probably already said through 47 pages, but the title of this thread really needed one more "Seiko 5" 

(Not sarcasm, to get to 5...)


----------



## toolguy (Jan 17, 2018)

buzz123 said:


> My 3rd seiko 5
> 
> View attachment 13795911
> 
> ...


srp481 ice baby monster..... way too cool.

mine landed a few days ago and just need to get around to sizing it...

ill post up after it lands on my wrist.

it will be my first Seiko 5 (initial holding the watch out of the box impression... blown away at how solid the Seiko 5 feels..lotta watch in there).


----------



## toolguy (Jan 17, 2018)

ObiWonWD40 said:


> My new Toy arrived with the Postie yesterday :-!
> I is One Happy Bunny...........
> 
> View attachment 13742017
> ...


whats the model number pls....im liking it.


----------



## vikinho (Feb 26, 2016)

Humike7 said:


> Hi, I've spent a while looking for this however cannot find it anywhere in UK. Any ideas where I can get this? Or if someone wants to sell?


I saw the silver version here at a small retailer in Czech Rep... if you really wanted, I could get you those and send it to you.. ?


----------



## melvinkjones (Apr 12, 2017)

Does anyone have the SNXP15K? Trying to find out if the numbers are lumed.









Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Humike7 (Feb 9, 2019)

vikinho said:


> Humike7 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, I've spent a while looking for this however cannot find it anywhere in UK. Any ideas where I can get this? Or if someone wants to sell?
> ...


Thank you for the offer. I have found the silver one also. It was specifically the blue dial I was looking for. Cheers.


----------



## JohnnyKarate (Oct 8, 2016)




----------



## jlondono77 (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## buzz123 (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## jamh77 (Feb 29, 2016)

Mi pequeño.









Enviado desde mi Aquaris X5 Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Humike7 (Feb 9, 2019)




----------



## E.Jack (Mar 19, 2018)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Humike7 (Feb 9, 2019)




----------



## jgallamore (Dec 27, 2018)

SRPB91 on my Barton Jetson nato.


----------



## boci202A (Jul 27, 2018)

Something different...


----------



## Watch19 (Oct 15, 2016)

boci202A said:


> Something different...


Wow! That is different. Lots of interesting features going on there. 
Model number please!


----------



## jgallamore (Dec 27, 2018)

That is very cool


----------



## boci202A (Jul 27, 2018)

SEIKO 5 50TH ANNIVERSARY – SSA165J ‘Bullhead’


----------



## oldspice (Feb 13, 2006)

Nearly 50 pages and no Bottle Caps? Unless, I missed something....


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

oldspice said:


> Nearly 50 pages and no Bottle Caps? Unless, I missed something....
> 
> View attachment 13910767


Got more pics? I'm getting confused about what color that bezel really is.


----------



## jgallamore (Dec 27, 2018)

Its brown/rosegold I think?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

jgallamore said:


> Its brown/rosegold I think?


Yeah, and the way the lighting is, it's making the section from :10 to :30 more red, and from :45 to :00 more gold. Really interesting bezel treatment.


----------



## oldspice (Feb 13, 2006)

BarracksSi said:


> Got more pics? I'm getting confused about what color that bezel really is.


It really is unique - it's kind of a glossy copper-like color. Not as red as a rose gold. Of course, it changes based on the light source - I tried to grab a couple pictures with just the gloomy natural light on order here in the Middlewest today....


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

My first 5:


----------



## jgallamore (Dec 27, 2018)

ChrisWMT said:


> My first 5:


I need to just bite the bullet and snag one of these.


----------



## Ryan1881 (Feb 22, 2019)

Does anyone know where I could get a replacement hardlex crystal or even sapphire? This is the SNXS79.


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

jgallamore said:


> I need to just bite the bullet and snag one of these.


You definitely should. Really glad I went with this instead of the Hamilton Khaki Mechanical. Couldn't get past the size of the Hamilton. After 12 hours on the wrist today it's +0s. Crazy for $120.


----------



## jgallamore (Dec 27, 2018)

Ha, a Khaki is why I haven't. But for 1/4 the price, not sure why I am even still looking at the Khaki.


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

jgallamore said:


> I need to just bite the bullet and snag one of these.


Do it. I finally got one last year after years of being on the fence and it is a super watch. Brushed case + no nonsense, super legible dial with Seiko lume make it the perfect field watch in my eyes. It's also quite a strap monster and looks good on just about anything.


----------



## EPK (Nov 16, 2015)

Ryan1881 said:


> Does anyone know where I could get a replacement hardlex crystal or even sapphire? This is the SNXS79.


Crystaltimes.net should have what you need.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## pardayan (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

ChrisWMT said:


> My first 5:


If they had made these with the 4R36A movement I'd have kept my SNZG13. Its a great design let down, in my opinion, by not having hacking or hand winding.


----------



## halaku (Aug 28, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Rocat said:


> If they had made these with the 4R36A movement I'd have kept my SNZG13. Its a great design let down, in my opinion, by not having hacking or hand winding.


Rubbish. My 7S26 has run just fine over the last five years. By the time I've picked it up and put it on, it's running. Why do I need to handwind it more?


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Personally I like hacking a LOT! I'm pretty anal about at least starting the day spot on time. Hand wind not quite as much although when it's hand in hand with hacking why not? I love the NH35 in my Aragon and the 4R36 in my Baby Orange Monster.


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

Rocat said:


> If they had made these with the 4R36A movement I'd have kept my SNZG13. Its a great design let down, in my opinion, by not having hacking or hand winding.





Poor Old Dave said:


> Personally I like hacking a LOT! I'm pretty anal about at least starting the day spot on time. Hand wind not quite as much although when it's hand in hand with hacking why not? I love the NH35 in my Aragon and the 4R36 in my Baby Orange Monster.


Gotta agree w/ this.

For most of us, these watches live in a rotation and it makes life just a tad bit easier.

+1


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

What accuracy are you guys getting on your Seiko 5's. I've had 3 and this current one is giving me plus 0.5 second a day.


----------



## jgallamore (Dec 27, 2018)

Galaga said:


> What accuracy are you guys getting on your Seiko 5's. I've had 3 and this current one is giving me plus 0.5 second a day.
> View attachment 13930213


I just started tracking, current reading is +5 on my 4R35


----------



## fillerbunny (Apr 27, 2018)

Everyone and their dog seems to have one, so why not me as well?

Had to run out to get a bracelet adjustment tool, when a spring bar tool wasn't enough - an almost broke that as well. Those pins are in tight. Also managed to scratch the top of a lug when trying on my shark mesh - damn, those lug holes are positioned deep. Oh well, I suppose it's mine now, and after the initial frustration I think I like it a lot. We'll see!









I sold my bottle cap to get the baby ice monster after just a week. It's a great watch, but I'm starting to think the perceived size of a watch comes mostly from the size of the dial. The baby monster's case is much beefier than a bottle cap's , but with its narrow bezel and big dial the cap felt just huge and I felt like wearing a clock.


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

I have a chance to get a Citizen Blue Eco Drive Diver from a member. Deciding whether to get a Bottle Cap or Ice Monster after that is gonna be tough.


----------



## Horological-psychologist (Apr 26, 2006)

Baby Monster Thai LE









Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## toxophilus (Feb 13, 2019)

The SRP635 on my wrist... I need a new NATO


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## hsdriver (Sep 22, 2011)

My early 70's Seiko 5 (Actus) purchased last year.


----------



## Homo Sapien X (Sep 15, 2018)

My daily beater watch SNKE01.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pardayan (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## gran_ (Jan 5, 2019)

I bought SNK809 last year. I didn't like the design of the watch but the price was really good. Wearing it as my daily beater I realized how comfortable the watch is and how much I like to wear it. I wonder if there are any similar watches but with better movement (with hacking). Crown at 4 o'clock and hidden into the case like at SNK series, not pointing out. I prefer Seiko but would also like to hear if the are any other watches like that.


----------



## mcn_87 (Feb 19, 2018)

Seiko 5 is for me kinda family watch. Almost all of my family has one Seiko 5. I have 2 of them. One of them is from my father and the other one is the first automatic watch I bought when I was visiting high school. I love both because they show an affordable automatic watch can have a good quality and schick at the same time. Btw since I don't like to wear with bracelet I changed them with leather straps.


----------



## mcn_87 (Feb 19, 2018)

Seiko 5 is for me kinda family watch. Almost all of my family has one Seiko 5. I have 2 of them. One of them (1st pic) is from my father (the first automatic watch he bought) and the other one (2nd pic) is the first automatic watch I bought when I was visiting high school. I love both because they show an affordable automatic watch can have a good quality and can be schick at the same time. Btw since I don't like to wear with bracelet I changed them with leather straps.









View attachment 13962237


----------



## Palo (Jul 5, 2018)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Munchie (Dec 20, 2013)

My first Seiko 5


----------



## Munchie (Dec 20, 2013)

.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Munchie said:


> My first Seiko 5
> 
> View attachment 13963905
> 
> ...


nice.

pre-mod:


----------



## toxophilus (Feb 13, 2019)

I got mine this year and feel pretty much the same as you do, I seem to wear it the most due to the size. I've ordered an upgraded hackable/manual wind movement with a new stem that I'll be installing on it.


----------



## ki6h (Apr 11, 2015)

Discovered that a little backlight (from a phone) makes the open heart on the SSA333 really pop.


----------



## RedVT (Jan 29, 2012)

My trusty SNZG15.


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)




----------



## fagyalllo (Apr 26, 2015)

SNKE01K1


----------



## melvinkjones (Apr 12, 2017)

fagyalllo said:


> SNKE01K1
> 
> View attachment 13979503
> 
> View attachment 13979507


SNKE? Seiko almost had a nickname ready to go for this one

Nice model









Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch19 (Oct 15, 2016)

fagyalllo said:


> SNKE01K1
> 
> View attachment 13979503
> 
> View attachment 13979507


That's a beauty. It would be perfect if the bezel could be rotated.


----------



## Reynolds19 (Feb 17, 2019)

Seiko bottlecap on my 6.5 inch wrist:
View attachment 13982521


This is a 'ticks all the boxes' watch.
Iconic tuna shape (without the shroud), blue, 120-click unidirectional bezel (no misalignment issues), thin bezel with large dial (more legibility), maxi (not mini) lumed hour markers, vintage sword hands, 100m water resist (light swimming), day/date (in B&W), hack and handwind, _great_ SS bracelet, drilled lugs.

And the pièce de résistance? Signature orange second hand. All the other bottlecap colors don't have a painted second hand.
This is a strap magnet - blue/orange/red/multicolor. But I like the bracelet so I'm not changing it yet.
Oh, and I got if for less than 200 bucks! b-)


----------



## jmtapadas (Feb 16, 2018)

Mine. A fabulous beater.









Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## melvinkjones (Apr 12, 2017)

SNXS79









Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## jerve (Aug 6, 2014)




----------



## Humike7 (Feb 9, 2019)

Snap!


----------



## fagyalllo (Apr 26, 2015)

SNKL35K1
















SNK793K1


----------



## Humike7 (Feb 9, 2019)

The white dial in this needs to be seen to be appreciated


----------



## bluekc (Jan 18, 2018)

My SNK789 (or what used to be one):


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

On a reddish brown strap. Love the strap.


----------



## stbob (Dec 30, 2017)

SNZG13J1









Bracelet needed some adjustment...









Happy Friday...


----------



## signallinglink (Jun 23, 2018)

Pepsi on leather NATO.









Sent from my SM-A750GN using Tapatalk


----------



## billiybop (Feb 22, 2011)

All original Seiko 5, even the hands, except the dial!


----------



## todoroki (Jul 19, 2018)

Picked this one up on my Thailand trip. Burgundy mini monster from 2010.


----------



## pardayan (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)




----------



## jamessg (May 5, 2015)

SNKL43


----------



## Reynolds19 (Feb 17, 2019)

The Seiko FFF blue (SNZH53). I think the black and gold one is a shade better but they're going for around $400 in the UK!
Picked this one up for $200.The polished rings of the bezel and silver hour markers give the watch a 'jewellery' look.
The 7S36 movement is at about +5 spd - so I got a bit lucky!







Indoors







Outdoors. Yes it has a sunburst dial.


----------



## fagyalllo (Apr 26, 2015)

SNK385K1























SNK393K1


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

May for latest Mongolia special took Seiko 5 instead of his regular Rolex Milgauss, donno the reference thou. Clarkson still wore his trusty Omega Seamaster Planet Ocean instead IWC and Hammond took Tissot T-Touch Expert instead of one of Rolexes GMT/Explorer and such.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

ARMADUK said:


> May for latest Mongolia special took Seiko 5 instead of his regular Rolex Milgauss, donno the reference thou. Clarkson still wore his trusty Omega Seamaster Planet Ocean instead IWC and Hammond took Tissot T-Touch Expert instead of one of Rolexes GMT/Explorer and such.
> View attachment 14041113


They look like they're having a GRAND time.


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

Yea, they looked pretty rough in the end of the trip lol It's one of the finest specials they've done IMO.


----------



## Humike7 (Feb 9, 2019)

Seiko snke87j1 made in Japan


----------



## tuffode (Apr 10, 2019)

View attachment SHI_0921.jpg


Just got my first Seiko from Amazon. I really like it, and I already have a list of other Seiko's I am looking to purchase in the coming months haha.


----------



## tuffode (Apr 10, 2019)

View attachment 14054067


Just got my first Seiko from Amazon, as well as a couple NATOs. I really like it, and I already have a list of other Seiko's I am looking to purchase in the coming months haha.


----------



## kissmywhat (Jan 18, 2016)

Mashu Lake (SRPD08K)







on a NATO as the stock bracelet looks boring and the included rubber strap is too big for my wrist!


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Seiko 5 SRP659J1


----------



## Bakulimaw (Jan 16, 2019)

Map Meter. 
My starter Seiko 5 watch.


----------



## fagyalllo (Apr 26, 2015)

SNKE49K1























SNKE61K1 + single domed sapphire


----------



## sab0034 (Apr 8, 2018)




----------



## tommy_pl (Apr 25, 2019)

Dear Seiko lovers,

My dream watch is Seiko SNZ389. I love the dial color and I would like to buy it, but it looks like it is no longer available. However I truly hope that here I will find someone who will help me to obtain that watch. 
Maybe someone who has it can sell it? Or someone knows someone who has it? 
Or maybe Seiko corp. has it in some stock and can make a use of it on special occasions?

If you have any ideas, please help.


----------



## dimitri39 (May 4, 2019)

sab0034 said:


>


Wow Seiko Sea Urchin pepsi dial (SNZF15)! 
That is a pretty watch! It looks a little like the SKX009.


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

White sea urchin, Mashu edition. Finally tracked a white dial diver. Soz i can't get the orientation to stick the right way 😛


----------



## Bakulimaw (Jan 16, 2019)

Another 5.


----------



## tommy_pl (Apr 25, 2019)

White sea urchin, Mashu edition - Beautifull


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Interestingly, the "Made in Japan" version of the black PVD model SNZG17 (which is Not actually made on a Japanese island, but merely inspected by a Japanese citizen at a factory somewhere else in Asia) labeled the SNZG17*J* also has lumed numerals on the dial:


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

My White dial Urchins



tracking down the scarce ones is fun


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

Happy Friday!









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Misha V (Apr 7, 2019)

49 years old









Sent from my LG-H440n using Tapatalk


----------



## ki6h (Apr 11, 2015)

No day, crown at 3 - but it's a Seiko 5 anyway, SRPB93J1 "Hulk"


----------



## melvinkjones (Apr 12, 2017)

boci202A said:


> Something different...


Thanks for the post sir, I was inspired by you and one international transaction later...voila! Hi from SSA167









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## fagyalllo (Apr 26, 2015)

SRPC55


----------



## kbuzz3 (Mar 5, 2007)

fagyalllo said:


> SNKE01K1
> 
> View attachment 13979503
> 
> View attachment 13979507


Had to respond to this post. This model is my fave all time Seiko 5 ....love it. It's so nice my wife stole mine for her daily driver.

I recall they made a "Asia only" black/grey PVD looking version as well...should not have sold that one...


----------



## AngelDeVille (May 13, 2019)

1974ish...


----------



## dimitri39 (May 4, 2019)

AngelDeVille said:


> 1974ish...


Looks like the original Seiko Monster.


----------



## kbuzz3 (Mar 5, 2007)

My very first Nato....cheap strap and cheap watch can equal beauty....


----------



## melvinkjones (Apr 12, 2017)

fagyalllo said:


> SNKE49K1
> 
> View attachment 14121237
> 
> ...


Thanks for this post, you take great pictures

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

Installed a Double dome sapphire. Looks pretty sharp....unlike my phone pick 









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## JJ Smith (Jan 3, 2019)

SNKE53J on dark brown leather...









... or the stock bracelet.


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

sk880 said:


> SNKE53J on dark brown leather...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks better on the leather to me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

ki6h said:


> No day, crown at 3 - but it's a Seiko 5 anyway, SRPB93J1 "Hulk"


Nice - I have the SRPB94 incoming Thurs.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Arrived safely today bought used. Took two links out for 7.5 inch wrist fits great,









Picture in background me when student pilot about 50 years ago.









154 grams now with the two links out.


----------



## hames97 (Jun 5, 2019)

First post in WUS!
Here is my poor man GS. (SNKL41)
Did the nh36 and double domed sapphire mod.
Yea I scratched the minute hand... Well now I have reason to mod the hands.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## AngelDeVille (May 13, 2019)

I guess it's a Seiko 3?

No day and date, but I'll overlook that because of the open heart.... just arrived and I'm loving it!

This is a 2016 and it has my other Seiko 5's beat by decades...


----------



## melvinkjones (Apr 12, 2017)

'Blue dial in a sea of hair'
Me
Camera phone
2019









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## kennkez (Jun 5, 2018)




----------



## fagyalllo (Apr 26, 2015)

SRPB89K1
















SRP481K1 Ice Monster
















SNXS79J1









SNXS75K1
















SNX group


----------



## jpfwatch (Mar 11, 2014)

Some vintage Seiko fives:


----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)

The 5's are definitely on the move now.....referring to the original post. The new logo, in my eyes, would suggest a whole new raft of 5's very soon. We've all probably seen the leaked 100m Seiko 5 SKX replacements. 
Here's one you won't have seen as it's unique combination of a SNKL21 and snk605 with the addition of some Dagaz cathedral hands and a sapphire crystal.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## AngelDeVille (May 13, 2019)




----------



## watchover (Aug 1, 2019)




----------



## London006 (Feb 16, 2018)

Red 5


----------



## melvinkjones (Apr 12, 2017)

SNXA05 and SNK791
In and out of the sun









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Homo Sapien X (Sep 15, 2018)

Seiko SUS reissue 34mm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## melvinkjones (Apr 12, 2017)

**** Sapien X said:


> Seiko SUS reissue 34mm
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks very sharp - the lugs are pretty pronounced but they help frame the dial. this watch isn't messing around.


----------



## southern bamboo (May 8, 2019)

Sea Urchin


----------



## tap78 (May 18, 2015)




----------



## melvinkjones (Apr 12, 2017)

I'm not looking forward to what will happen to this thread when the new Seiko 5 lineup comes out. In the spirit of honoring the 'road sign' 5s, I bring forth the SSA174 to say hi.
Gold and brown...feels like a watch made to honor the early 80s San Diego Padres...


----------



## bulletz (Jan 19, 2012)

Seiko 5 MACV SOG's descendant. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## melvinkjones (Apr 12, 2017)

bulletz said:


> Seiko 5 MACV SOG's descendant.
> View attachment 14389525
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What's the reference on that one?
Looks like the dial on the SNK381 but different handset and case, and the lugs are too wide to be SNKH37...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

I can't remember if I ever posted my Seiko 5 in this thread but here it is. Apologies if this is my second time.


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

SNXS79









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Palo (Jul 5, 2018)




----------



## flydiver (May 25, 2016)

2 of my favourites









Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## h_zee13 (May 23, 2017)

These were the two Seiko 5s I liked the most. Specially the SNKK87










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## melvinkjones (Apr 12, 2017)

GTR83 said:


> SNXS79
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Such a quality piece

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

melvinkjones said:


> Such a quality piece
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


It would have been perfect if Seiko made another 5 with this dial and handset in a helmet style case and 22mm lugs.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cktyu (Jan 17, 2019)

I know that Seiko is releasing a new line of 5s with the new badge, I wonder if watches with the old badge will be discontinued and replaced with the new badge?


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

? On current MIJ Seiko 5 Sports bracelets, what is involved in the sizing of the bracelets, pins, screws ?

Thanks in advance !


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Mostly SNZG


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

CV50 said:


> ? On current MIJ Seiko 5 Sports bracelets, what is involved in the sizing of the bracelets, pins, screws ?
> 
> Thanks in advance !


Usually pins


----------



## Jarlevaage (Dec 30, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## melvinkjones (Apr 12, 2017)

Seiko dials...5 out of 5









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## melvinkjones (Apr 12, 2017)

SNXA05


----------



## TheMonster17 (Sep 3, 2019)

Hello, here one of my vintage Seiko 5


----------



## TheMonster17 (Sep 3, 2019)

Hello, here one of my vintage Seiko 5 

View attachment 14445129


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

SNKL03


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

SNKK87


----------



## melvinkjones (Apr 12, 2017)




----------



## JohnnyP (Sep 7, 2006)

timetellinnoob said:


> View attachment 14408019
> 
> 
> View attachment 14408021


Hi, what's the strap on this? Details?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## islander009 (Mar 4, 2018)

Seiko Snzf17j









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMonster17 (Sep 3, 2019)

My Kakume JDM -5 Sports-


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

JohnnyP said:


> Hi, what's the strap on this? Details?


Crown & Buckle 'chevron adjustable nato'; but not quite the same hardware as a nato. supposed to be kind of minimalist/tropical/casual yet classy thing. i think they are based on a tudor strap? not sure if tudor is the originator of the design or this strap is based of a vintage design, etc









i have another one, in "midnight w/ red stripe", which i posted a couple months ago and of course runs with this 5 quite well haha


----------



## Jarlevaage (Dec 30, 2018)

Lake Mashu limited edition.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Jarlevaage said:


> Lake Mashu limited edition.


Good lookin' Seiko!


----------



## RegularStormy (Feb 11, 2011)

h_zee13 said:


>


What model is this one? I don't see many seikos 5s with number markers.


----------



## flydiver (May 25, 2016)

Snk385









Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## melvinkjones (Apr 12, 2017)

RegularStormy said:


> h_zee13 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Looks like SNK377, one of a set of triplets along with the green SNK379 and black SNK381


----------



## h_zee13 (May 23, 2017)

melvinkjones said:


> Looks like SNK377, one of a set of triplets along with the green SNK379 and black SNK381


Yup that's the one

Sent from my SM-N970W using Tapatalk


----------



## Madcatblue39 (Jul 7, 2017)

timetellinnoob said:


> Crown & Buckle 'chevron adjustable nato'; but not quite the same hardware as a nato. supposed to be kind of minimalist/tropical/casual yet classy thing. i think they are based on a tudor strap? not sure if tudor is the originator of the design or this strap is based of a vintage design, etc
> 
> View attachment 14449503
> 
> ...


Very nice!


----------



## RegularStormy (Feb 11, 2011)

melvinkjones said:


> Looks like SNK377, one of a set of triplets along with the green SNK379 and black SNK381


Thanks


----------



## fagyalllo (Apr 26, 2015)

SRPC63K1








SRPC59K1















SNKL43K1








SRPC61K1















SRPB87K1


----------



## melvinkjones (Apr 12, 2017)

fagyalllo said:


> SRPC63K1
> View attachment 14454107
> 
> 
> ...


AGAIN with the great photos!


Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## melvinkjones (Apr 12, 2017)

SNXS79









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## StartsWithSeiko (Jul 18, 2019)

Sea Urchin "Green Mile" mod


----------



## B_Curl (May 2, 2019)

melvinkjones said:


> SNXS79
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah yes! I love the shape of these 5's. I've been eyeing off an SNXS75. I'd imagine they look great on leather bands as well. I'm looking forward to when they start putting their 4R36's into all of their 5's!


----------



## melvinkjones (Apr 12, 2017)

SSA171


----------



## fagyalllo (Apr 26, 2015)




----------



## melvinkjones (Apr 12, 2017)

fagyalllo said:


> View attachment 14465953


It's an honor to be upstaged by you - great shot!


----------



## melvinkjones (Apr 12, 2017)

SNK377
Lumed numbers on a white dial is very interesting (and a bit tricky to photograph)


----------



## pardayan (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## flydiver (May 25, 2016)

.









Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## Iittoo1989 (Sep 3, 2019)

.


----------



## melvinkjones (Apr 12, 2017)

beauty, that one


----------



## Iittoo1989 (Sep 3, 2019)

Something from Seiko 5 that you don't find any lookalike from any other models out there. Love the Big numbers on the dial


----------



## RSW46 (Feb 4, 2019)

I picked up this SNK807 a couple of weeks ago and I'm over the moon with it. Running about +4 seconds a day, it's a really awesome watch. It's on a Brown suede strap at the moment but I just ordered a new NATO for it so will see how it looks on that when it arrives.

I think I'm getting bitten by the Seiko bug - I keep looking at SKX's now!


----------



## kerstel (Aug 9, 2013)

Love the design! How well/long does the lume last?


----------



## kerstel (Aug 9, 2013)

Wow!!!! How well/long does the lumed numbers/hands last?


----------



## pmarte (Jul 4, 2016)

SNK669 on Portuguese cork


----------



## jlondono77 (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## melvinkjones (Apr 12, 2017)

SNXF05









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## melvinkjones (Apr 12, 2017)




----------



## Homo Sapien X (Sep 15, 2018)

Caseback Tim reviewed my seiko 5 !!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## melvinkjones (Apr 12, 2017)

Old Faithful - SNK803


----------



## melvinkjones (Apr 12, 2017)

null


----------



## bradurani (Jan 9, 2019)

6139-6032









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## strix (Jan 22, 2011)




----------



## h_zee13 (May 23, 2017)

Very nice photos man. Also great choice of strap on the 5KX


strix said:


>


Sent from my SM-N970W using Tapatalk


----------



## fagyalllo (Apr 26, 2015)

SNKK17K1


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Blue Seikonaut









Jan Raymund


----------



## melvinkjones (Apr 12, 2017)

Nice Seikonaut - funky shape grows on you after a while


----------



## rwbenjey (Mar 26, 2011)

My SNKL41


----------



## Cafe-Noir (Dec 12, 2012)

I don't see this one too often! SRP549J1


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

rwbenjey said:


> My SNKL41


Dammit. I'm repeating myself here, but pics like these make me reconsider whether I should plan on laying out the cash for a Datejust at all.


----------



## rwbenjey (Mar 26, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> Dammit. I'm repeating myself here, but pics like these make me reconsider whether I should plan on laying out the cash for a Datejust at all.


Haha, I hear you! Something like this that looks as good as it does for ~$100 makes me want to put the rest towards anything else these days. Especially when I can get multiple items like this that don't break the bank and won't cost much for maintenance down the road. I've very much enjoyed exploring the higher-end items, but I can't ignore things like this anymore.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

rwbenjey said:


> Haha, I hear you! Something like this that looks as good as it does for ~$100 makes be want to put the rest towards anything else these days. Especially when I can get multiple items like this that don't break the bank and won't cost much for maintenance down the road. I've very much enjoyed exploring the higher-end items, but I can't ignore things like this anymore.


Right? My godfather has two older Datejusts _and_ two Seiko 5s that almost match. I think watches like these can be a good starter/practice/entry into business-class automatics, and their style is balanced enough that they won't necessarily need to be "upgraded" for any aesthetic reasons.


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

melvinkjones said:


> Nice Seikonaut - funky shape grows on you after a while


It does. But the blue shimmer makes up for it.


----------



## Madcatblue39 (Jul 7, 2017)

Pterolion Flieger!


----------



## melvinkjones (Apr 12, 2017)

SNK791
and its GS-ish indices


----------



## JJ Smith (Jan 3, 2019)

SNKE53J on a Helm canvas strap...


----------



## nobbylon (Oct 17, 2012)

1973 6119-8530 Bought new by my Grandad. Never serviced and still worn. Keeping good time too.


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

IG: th3measure


----------



## Yellow Pomello (Oct 30, 2019)

Picked this up a few days ago for a steal. My first automatic watch and my first Seiko!


----------



## melvinkjones (Apr 12, 2017)

What's the point of force?
It's easy as a horse...to ride


----------



## j708 (Mar 24, 2018)

Fresh


----------



## projekt-h (May 26, 2019)

First Seiko, just got it today. Love it. Right size for my tiny wrists and super comfy.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## geekycabdriver (Jul 2, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buzz123 (Mar 15, 2018)

Recently picked up these 2 new 5's


----------



## rwbenjey (Mar 26, 2011)




----------



## bdpcpa (Oct 7, 2017)

Bought this SNKE57 and replaced the crystal with double domed sapphire. I might be an idiot.


----------



## bdpcpa (Oct 7, 2017)

Bought this used SNZH55 and I love it.


----------



## j708 (Mar 24, 2018)

buzz123 said:


> Recently picked up these 2 new 5's
> 
> View attachment 14622871
> 
> ...


nice! which one would u say u like more?


----------



## melvinkjones (Apr 12, 2017)




----------



## Ac10bad (Jun 8, 2019)

My sea urchin


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## NateBeasle (May 24, 2013)

buzz123 said:


> Recently picked up these 2 new 5's
> 
> View attachment 14622871
> 
> ...


In your opinion, what is the quality of that mesh?


----------



## Kspowell13 (Jun 17, 2019)




----------



## jamh77 (Feb 29, 2016)

Enviado desde mi Aquaris X5 Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## buzz123 (Mar 15, 2018)

j708 said:


> nice! which one would u say u like more?


Definitely the cream colored one with mesh bracelet! Different than anything in my collection.


----------



## buzz123 (Mar 15, 2018)

NateBeasle said:


> In your opinion, what is the quality of that mesh?


I think it's fine, but having said that I have nothing to compare it to. And I'm probably not as picky as others.


----------



## Sagitario (Jun 24, 2017)




----------



## melvinkjones (Apr 12, 2017)

SNXA11


----------



## flaccidaardvark (Jan 20, 2013)

This one I regret selling for sure.


----------



## jlondono77 (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## melvinkjones (Apr 12, 2017)




----------



## sagar.tolaney (Jan 22, 2019)

I own SNK791 and SNXA11- very rare watches in my collection


----------



## seikonoobie (Nov 25, 2019)

SNZG11J1


----------



## Godfather111 (May 18, 2018)

Long time Seiko collector, but this is my first Seiko 5.

The 4R36 movement, that white dial and those applied indices really got to me. Bezel action is superb too, comparable to high end Seiko divers.


----------



## Godfather111 (May 18, 2018)

double post


----------



## Kev161 (Nov 19, 2018)

SNK789 & SRPD95


----------



## akierstein (Feb 12, 2019)

bdpcpa said:


> Bought this SNKE57 and replaced the crystal with double domed sapphire. I might be an idiot.
> View attachment 14624827


Do you have more photos of how the domed crystal looks? I have a new SNKE61 and was just thinking of doing something like that. Also: here are my two newest 5s.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## meking (May 7, 2019)

jlondono77 said:


> View attachment 14640923


Which model is this? I love it. Looks a lot like a Hamilton I had my eye on recently.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

meking said:


> Which model is this? I love it. Looks a lot like a Hamilton I had my eye on recently.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Seiko snzg15 or 13.

Sent from a vague location via Tapatalk


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

The story of this particular SNXS77:

Upon a time, I had a SNK809 and was a happy camper. Then I found WUS, fell hard down the WIS rabbit hole, and didn't look back.

Once I got a few other watches, Mrs-ish mconlonx decided that she would steal my SNK809. Fair enough. But she soon tired of it and claimed to want a "blue watch."

She was also traveling overseas, so I found a 2014 WUS F72 project watch with GMT function. At the time, money was kind of tight and she was unhappy even to receive the watch... *shrug* NBD, I flipped it.

A bit later, she says, "Say, do you still have that blue watch?" Uh, no, you totally spurned my gift, so I sold it. She looked chagrined.

In the meantime, someone had posted a pic of one of these and I was smitten. Like, truly, had I found one of these instead of the SNK, would I have even bought another watch? I mean, let's be realistic -- probably? -- but dang, what a great looking watch. Easy enough to order one up to surprise her. And she loved it.

I adjusted the original bracelet for her. "This hurts to wear, it pulls my hair out." Tried a few different straps. Then she saw the AnOrdain which come on mesh. "Ooo, what kind of straps are those?!?" I happened to have a 20mm milanese mesh kicking around, a few minutes with a file to get the endlinks down to 19mm, and BEHOLD! Her new favorite watch.

Until I brought home an SLT079. She said, "Oh, did you buy _another_ watch?" in a tone which made me immediately reply, "Of course not, I got this for you." I sized up the bracelet for her, and she now loves another watch.

The SNXS77 was just laying around, so just like she stole my SNK809, this time she was the one who snossed and lost. But damn, she has done some damage to it as a daily-wear over the past year, which included farm work. Scratched case and crystal show how quick these can go downhill. My SNK was a bit beat, too -- the "Hardlex" mineral crystal just does not hold up to even inadvertent abuse like sapphire.

I still think it is one of the most lovely Seiko 5 models. Not a fan of the case, with the relatively straight lugs and protruding back, but the size, dial and hand design are all superlative to my eyes. It's pretty much just a case-swap and sapphire crystal away from being better to me than even a Rolex OP/DJ.


----------



## fagyalllo (Apr 26, 2015)

SSA284K1


----------



## Godfather111 (May 18, 2018)

SNXS73k1 on after market bracelet.


----------



## Bob1035 (Nov 26, 2019)

jlondono77 said:


> View attachment 14640923


Love mine! (SNGZ13)

Also like my ebay special (runs pretty well, not bad for $17!


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

Seiko 5 mob -- help?

Love the fit of the SNK case. Not so much the SNXS case. 

SNK has downturned lugs, which minimizes the overall thickness and especially the case-back bulge. As opposed to the SNXS, where the lugs are straighter, so the depth of the case back is more apparent, and on my wrist, leads to a rocker effect in use. 

After doing some research, I turned up the SNKL line, but I can't find a profile shot of them from the side, where I might be able to assess the lug style -- more SNK (which I might assume) or more SNXS?

Can someone post a side-shot of an SNKL41/43/45? Especially if you have either a SNK or SNXS you could stack together with it, for comparison's sake. 

Also, any other current-model case-styles I'm missing? Specifically <38mm, non-proprietary lugs. 

Longer story -- fell in love with the SNXS77 dial and bought one for the mrs-ish. She loves it, and so do I... for the dial and hands. The case... not so much. So now I'm, looking at a SNK793 vs an SNKL43, and maybe considering a case swap with the SNXS.


----------



## Newnice (Apr 7, 2019)




----------



## d3xmeister (Sep 4, 2018)

mconlonx said:


> Seiko 5 mob -- help?
> 
> Love the fit of the SNK case. Not so much the SNXS case.
> 
> ...


SNKL45 and SNK807


----------



## raistlin (Aug 20, 2010)

I bought a SNXS73 for my dad almost 8 years ago. Great to know it's a sleeper hit. I have the SNK 809 myself.


----------



## Ryan1881 (Feb 22, 2019)

Can you put an NH36 into the SNXS case?


----------



## cxwrench (Dec 26, 2012)

Finally! After some major shipping shenanigans it's here. First Seiko, definitely not the last.


----------



## cxwrench (Dec 26, 2012)

Ooops, double tap.


----------



## argyle_underground (Jan 1, 2020)

Showing my S5's in the correct thread 

















Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

d3xmeister said:


> SNKL45 and SNK807


That's perfect -- thanks! I think I'll give the SNKL a shot.


----------



## Godfather111 (May 18, 2018)

One of the very rare 39mm Seiko 5's, the SNKM63. I wish there were more of them at this size because it feels perfect, not too big and definitely not too small. This one

































in particular bears a striking resemblance to the Rolex Oyster Perpetual.


----------



## Godfather111 (May 18, 2018)

One of the very rare 39mm Seiko 5's, the SNKM63. I wish there were more of them at this size because it feels perfect, not too big and definitely not too small. On an aftermarket oyster bracelet :

View attachment 15002173


View attachment 15002175


View attachment 15002177


View attachment 15002179


This one in particular bears a striking resemblance to the Rolex Oyster Perpetual.

View attachment 15002181


----------



## mfunnell (Jun 8, 2017)

*Five (old-fashioned) Seiko 5s*

Here are 3 new-to-me Seiko 5s, of the old-fashioned variety, that I just bought because I think we won't be seeing their likes again. All are pretty decent watches, within their limitations, and each cost less than US$95 shipped to Australia (note, though, that in all but one case I provided a replacement strap or bracelet, for less than US$15 each), followed by two similar ones I'd already owned.

With Seiko's insistence on moving up-market (or, rather, their belief they can simply charge more) I doubt we'll see their likes again. So I bought before all the NOS stuff <US$100 had gone...

SNK793








SNKK17








SNK803K2








And the already owned:

SNKE63








SNXS75








Just remember, in these days when the price of a Turtle can double within months, the days of relatively inexpensive Seikos look very much over.

If you have one in mind, I'd recommend getting it while (if) you can...

...Mike


----------



## discoganya (Feb 21, 2020)

Here is my Rolex Datejust


----------



## Vario (Apr 4, 2019)

My Seiko 5KX on Harris Tweed strap


----------



## peppeducati (Mar 3, 2018)

Caved in and bought a new one. Got it for a lot less than MSRP which I think is insane for this watch. I really like it so far. Super comfy even though a little thick.









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

i've never been _too_ crazy into field watches (nor red dials), i have 1, that SNZG i posted. but i'd seen those SE red dialed ones above (SNK-something?) on Amazon in the past and had the chance to order but never did... i should have gotten one haha. the SNZG wears pretty big for my wrist shape/size, not unwearable but the smaller case field watches would have probably suited me better.


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

timetellinnoob said:


> i've never been _too_ crazy into field watches (nor red dials), i have 1, that SNZG i posted. but i'd seen those SE red dialed ones above (SNK-something?) on Amazon in the past and had the chance to order but never did... i should have gotten one haha. the SNZG wears pretty big for my wrist shape/size, not unwearable but the smaller case field watches would have probably suited me better.


Yeah, it's the SNKM95....... 
https://www.amazon.com/Seiko-SNKM95-Stainless-Automatic-Canvas/dp/B00H3WT928/

You'd have to buy it used as it's out of production now.


----------



## cxwrench (Dec 26, 2012)

New strap...


----------



## rwbenjey (Mar 26, 2011)

My SNKL Trio


----------



## AngelDeVille (May 13, 2019)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## argyle_underground (Jan 1, 2020)

yankeexpress said:


>


nice strap!

i didn't know that watch model and that colored leathers would go so well.


----------



## TimoJK (Feb 8, 2018)

Seiko 5









Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G960F met Tapatalk


----------



## madlennnnnnn (Mar 19, 2020)

my brand new seiko 5 🙂 just an everyday quarantine watch


----------



## joedevivre (Mar 10, 2020)

SNX123


----------



## jacobsen1 (Mar 5, 2014)

rwbenjey said:


> My SNKL Trio


those look great!


----------



## Chinaman (Jan 13, 2009)

Just retrieved this Seiko 5 (Model 7s26 3040) bought in 1996. The dial is is very simple, without the lines on number of jewels or the water resistance as could be seen in most other models. Nevertheless this watch still works well without any servicing through the years.


----------



## jacobsen1 (Mar 5, 2014)

I'm selling my SRPB91 here on the forum: https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-seiko-5-srpb91k1-$125-5168367.html
but would be tempted with a SNGZ trade....


----------



## Subafan (Sep 21, 2013)




----------



## rwbenjey (Mar 26, 2011)

jacobsen1 said:


> those look great!


Thanks! Definitely three of my favorites.


----------



## rwbenjey (Mar 26, 2011)

SNKL45 today:


----------



## omgitsspooky (Apr 19, 2020)

So I saw this watch on sale and decided to check it out. When I got it in the mail, it just felt cheap to me for some reason... I have had experiences with the Seiko Turtles, mini-turtles, and monsters. This new Seiko 5, I just wasn't feeling it so I went ahead and returned it.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

omgitsspooky said:


> So I saw this watch on sale and decided to check it out. When I got it in the mail, it just felt cheap to me for some reason... I have had experiences with the Seiko Turtles, mini-turtles, and monsters. This new Seiko 5, I just wasn't feeling it so I went ahead and returned it.
> 
> View attachment 15062897


i guess some people _have_ been enjoying them, but to me it still seems so soulless. though tbh i've never felt one in-hand. it seems like Seiko saw the modding community, and decided to release a bunch of mods that no one would make for themselves. instead of just making some "PROSPEX-KX", that keeps the case, WR, and 'updates' it for the new gen.

and i know people are probably tired of hearing it, but i *still *don't like that they sucked the "dive" out of the watch. i *know *that 99% of SKX and 5KX's will never see ocean water either way, *but it still doesn't sit right.*


----------



## Subafan (Sep 21, 2013)




----------



## claytonyu (Mar 7, 2018)

timetellinnoob said:


> i guess some people _have_ been enjoying them, but to me it still seems so soulless. though tbh i've never felt one in-hand. it seems like Seiko saw the modding community, and decided to release a bunch of mods that no one would make for themselves. instead of just making some "PROSPEX-KX", that keeps the case, WR, and 'updates' it for the new gen.
> 
> and i know people are probably tired of hearing it, but i *still *don't like that they sucked the "dive" out of the watch. i *know *that 99% of SKX and 5KX's will never see ocean water either way, *but it still doesn't sit right.*


I have a feeling that this "5kx" is not directly meant to be the successor of SKX. Maybe they offered it for people who wanted the looks, but in the eyes of the company, the SKX had to go, and its direct replacement (with 200m) would probably be the mini turtle maybe?


----------



## claytonyu (Mar 7, 2018)

timetellinnoob said:


> i guess some people _have_ been enjoying them, but to me it still seems so soulless. though tbh i've never felt one in-hand. it seems like Seiko saw the modding community, and decided to release a bunch of mods that no one would make for themselves. instead of just making some "PROSPEX-KX", that keeps the case, WR, and 'updates' it for the new gen.
> 
> and i know people are probably tired of hearing it, but i *still *don't like that they sucked the "dive" out of the watch. i *know *that 99% of SKX and 5KX's will never see ocean water either way, *but it still doesn't sit right.*


I have a feeling that this "5kx" is not directly meant to be the successor of SKX. Maybe they offered it for people who wanted the looks, but in the eyes of the company, the SKX had to go, and its direct replacement (with 200m) would probably be the mini turtle maybe?


----------



## jacobsen1 (Mar 5, 2014)

see, I'm working on a new SKX build and I'm torn between getting my third SKX or just getting a 5KX to base it from? Price they're pretty close right now. I do used to dive when I lived on the coast but to be honest I'm taking a dive computer with me then anyway. So the WR isn't crucial. The drilled lugs and display caseback offset the lack of a screw down crown for me. I'd be swapping out the hands, dial, bezel and insert anyway...


----------



## omgitsspooky (Apr 19, 2020)

jacobsen1 said:


> see, I'm working on a new SKX build and I'm torn between getting my third SKX or just getting a 5KX to base it from? Price they're pretty close right now. I do used to dive when I lived on the coast but to be honest I'm taking a dive computer with me then anyway. So the WR isn't crucial. The drilled lugs and display caseback offset the lack of a screw down crown for me. I'd be swapping out the hands, dial, bezel and insert anyway...


What about starting from cases over at crystal times?


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

claytonyu said:


> I have a feeling that this "5kx" is not directly meant to be the successor of SKX. Maybe they offered it for people who wanted the looks, but in the eyes of the company, the SKX had to go, and its direct replacement (with 200m) would probably be the mini turtle maybe?


eh, to me it doesn't matter what Seiko's mindset was when thinking what people wanted when offering this. it's all written over by the fact they took the legend of a ~45 year old iconic dive case (not sure when exactly but i know its roots are in the 70's) and made it into....... a fashion line. blech.

again, it just doesn't sit properly with me. the people who love these though, god bless 'em.


----------



## emdarcher (Apr 11, 2020)

Got my first Seiko 5 last month and I love it!

I got the "Graph Paper" Grid-dial SNXF05 as a gift to myself for finishing the past semester of college with passing scores despite the whole COVID-19 situation. It served as a motivation/goal, and gives this watch more sentimental value for me.
I thought the dial design was fitting for an educational and engineering theme, plus it just looks fantastic!

















I then ended up getting this blue dial SNKE61 for a good price used on Ebay last week. Did a mini "watchfast" with it, wearing it as my only watch every day for one week, ending today. After tracking it with an app, the average rate over the week was -2.4s per day which isn't too bad.
It's a great everyday watch and a larger case alternative to the SNK80x models. And, as with most Seiko's I have, the lume is great on the hands, numerals, and bars.
I'm currently wearing it on a 20mm Haveston Service Series "Carrier" strap which fits the blue/navy military theme. I wanted it to remind me of one of my favorite WWII US Naval Fighter Aircraft, the F4U-1a Corsair.

Starting to get the itch to try my hand at modding these. Adding Kanji Day wheels, sapphire crystals, swapping the movement, etc.

first day:








today:


----------



## bazza. (Jan 28, 2010)

I'm enjoying my new one


----------



## flaccidaardvark (Jan 20, 2013)

SNXS79 checking in. Hands down my favorite Seiko 5 of all time.


----------



## EEWatch (May 4, 2020)




----------



## Mmpaste (Apr 23, 2016)

Love my SSA283


----------



## Didimauw (Jan 7, 2018)

Doesn't get any wrist time these days...


----------



## rwbenjey (Mar 26, 2011)

SNXS79 today. Such a great piece


----------



## argyle_underground (Jan 1, 2020)

Didimauw said:


> Doesn't get any wrist time these days...


I didn't realize this would look infinitely better on stainless steel bracelets. 

to be or not to be, that always confuses me.


----------



## flaccidaardvark (Jan 20, 2013)

rwbenjey said:


> SNXS79 today. Such a great piece


Is that the stock bracelet?


----------



## rwbenjey (Mar 26, 2011)

flaccidaardvark said:


> Is that the stock bracelet?


Nope. This one is a 19mm oyster from Ewatchparts.


----------



## Ed P. (Aug 5, 2009)

I'm enjoying my SRPC61 today!


----------



## cxwrench (Dec 26, 2012)

Finally got a little SNK! Thanks to roch68 for a great transaction and some seriously speedy delivery by USPS.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

First 5 in a decade at least


----------



## fyioska (Nov 24, 2019)

Rolamy bracelet from Ali-X arrived today. Think it adds a touch of class to this already great 5!









Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Vario (Apr 4, 2019)

Here's mine


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## danshort (Nov 16, 2016)

My only 5. 7019-6010 from March 1970. It's 5 months older than me.


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Seiko 5 SRPD65K3


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

SNKL23:


----------



## Dedan (Nov 19, 2019)

Sea Urchin


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

My new Seiko 5 arrived today. It is a J model. Resizing bracelet is a pain though.


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Seiko 5 SRPD67K1


----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fyioska (Nov 24, 2019)

Sent from my Note 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## huwp (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## kaptenmlaar (Nov 2, 2009)

thinking about this..
is it too crowd?


----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)




----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

@kaptenmlaar - I think it looks pretty cool, but I wonder about the practicality of the 24hr numbering on the chapter ring. Does it turn with the bezel? Otherwise, what is it there for? Maybe I'm missing something.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mrwomble said:


> @kaptenmlaar - I think it looks pretty cool, but I wonder about the practicality of the 24hr numbering on the chapter ring. Does it turn with the bezel? Otherwise, what is it there for? Maybe I'm missing something.


I think it's a sort of "manually operated world timer", where you'd turn it so your time zone lines up with the current time on the 24hr ring, then you can read the time for other zones.

Like right now, if it's 10 AM in New York, then the bezel is set correctly (or 10 PM in Bangkok).


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

SRP349J1


----------



## keerola (Aug 2, 2019)

Found this from AD with 40% discount. I have always liked the look of SNK809, but those are too small for my 8” wrist. This one is proper size. SNZG15K1


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Seiko 5 and its "homage."


----------



## gav1230 (Oct 17, 2018)




----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Qayen (Jul 9, 2020)

Hi, new user here.
Got a Seiko 5 recently, the SNKN58K1.


----------



## rodia77 (Feb 3, 2011)

Welcome to WUS, buddy -- nice watch!


----------



## melvinkjones (Apr 12, 2017)

Found this picture online - does anyone have a Seiko 5 with this crown? I think it's only on some models in the Superior line


----------



## Godfather111 (May 18, 2018)

SNKL23 on modified oyster


----------



## Godfather111 (May 18, 2018)

My Seiko 5 office watches... plus a SARX045

37mm, 38mm, 39mm, 40mm


----------



## melvinkjones (Apr 12, 2017)

I finally got them all together for a family picture. Clockwise from bottom right
SBGT007
SNK377
SNK379
SNK381

I also found their doppelgängers


----------



## Dedan (Nov 19, 2019)

melvinkjones said:


> I finally got them all together for a family picture. Clockwise from bottom right
> SBGT007
> SNK377
> SNK379
> ...


Tbh, I like the Seiko 5's more than the GS


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Today


----------



## forgotmyusename (Jul 18, 2020)

The 2nd '5' I've ever owned, after the first mechanical watch I ever owned.


----------



## Dhixson28 (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## melvinkjones (Apr 12, 2017)

When the caseback steps up its game, the dials often rise to the challenge


----------



## MCHB (Nov 24, 2014)

Just came in yesterday.


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

I went to browse the latest offerings at my favourite Seiko retailer. It's on the other end of the harbour and I don't get the time to go everyday.

I haven't actually owned a Seiko before. I came close to snapping up a Fifty-Five Fathoms but the bezel misalignment threw me off. After notching up a Christopher Ward C65 GMT _and_ a Tisell Marine Diver, I don't think I need more sports watches anyway.

It was for the SARB033 that I came to see. Probably cos my Tissot PR100 Powermatic 80 is spitting the dummy on me and a service call to Swatch HK didn't really fix it. The SARB033 should be roughly HKD3,800 (USD490) so it wasn't likely I'd walk out with it anyway.

"You're too late for SARB033. We've sold the last of them and it's been replaced"
"Oh. You have the replacement?"
"Well...what about this..."

My eyes must have widened twice when I realised it's probably SNKL23 and four times when the tag confirmed it. Plus, Japan movement.
At a quarter of the SARB033 cost (HKD850/USD110) it was easy on the wallet. Notes were coming out of my wallet (you pay cash at this place) and she was already hacking away resizing the bracelet.

"These SNKL23s just came in. So your timing is good."
"I think so. I didn't see it when I was here for the Fifty-Five Fathoms"

I walked out with a big grin on my face. It's not that often you get a chance offering in HK that leaves you this satisfied for this little money. I walked out of restaurants costing more and feeling less fulfilled around here.

-6.5spd on the first day. Still better than the Tissot.
I'll keep the bracelet for the time being. My skin doesn't allow wearing of leather or rubber straps for more than an hour.


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Seiko 5 Sports Bluesy


----------



## melvinkjones (Apr 12, 2017)

SNK379









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## rwbenjey (Mar 26, 2011)

My "villain" watch


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Seiko 5 SRPD67K1


----------



## Sassi (Mar 11, 2018)

Here is my SRPE67K1. Shot from yesterday's photo shoot.


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Seiko 5 SRPD65K3


----------



## hello_bumbie (Oct 3, 2020)

Just got this SNKL23 in the mail today as my second watch. After my SNK803, I guess I'm checking all the YouTube-fueled watch collecting-newbie boxes. In any case, this is a legitimately beautiful watch which plasters a smile all over my face when I wear it.


----------



## askinanight (Jul 23, 2020)

Do you guys think some of these are still worth it at ~$120 versus ~$80 where they were originally? Not a big price difference but I keep seeing people say the price going over $100 takes away some of what's so special about them. Looking at the SNXS79K and the SNXS73K.


----------



## impromptujazz (May 22, 2017)

askinanight said:


> Do you guys think some of these are still worth it at ~$120 versus ~$80 where they were originally? Not a big price difference but I keep seeing people say the price going over $100 takes away some of what's so special about them. Looking at the SNXS79K and the SNXS73K.


this is how i feel about some of the newer models. the classic snx's are still such a great value buy that i'd splash the cash if i saw one on my wishlist turn up (SNXA11🙏)


----------



## impromptujazz (May 22, 2017)

while i'm here i gotta post mine


----------



## h_zee13 (May 23, 2017)

A recent purchase. That bracelet is a hair puller, but that dial makes it worth it 









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## askinanight (Jul 23, 2020)

impromptujazz said:


> this is how i feel about some of the newer models. the classic snx's are still such a great value buy that i'd splash the cash if i saw one on my wishlist turn up (SNXA11🙏)


I love the SNXA11, but apparently they are going for over $400, soon to be $500. At least according to someone selling them on here


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## GEO_79 (May 29, 2012)

Seiko Brian May









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## James Jetnaronk Petmee (Nov 21, 2020)

Godfather111 said:


> SNKL23 on modified oyster


Where can i buys this oyster strap?


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## zabat (Sep 14, 2014)

Two recent acquisitions. Ok, I should have put the SNK621 mod (foreground) on a different colour nato, maybe a navy blue or a grey. It's in a SNK695 case, btw. Anyway, I really enjoy it. The SARB035, I am just not getting. I'm going to give it another few days, and then it's going back. Maybe I just don't get non-divers, or non-Casios, lol?


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## zabat (Sep 14, 2014)




----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

zabat said:


> Two recent acquisitions. Ok, I should have put the SNK621 mod (foreground) on a different colour nato, maybe a navy blue or a grey. It's in a SNK695 case, btw. Anyway, I really enjoy it. The SARB035, I am just not getting. I'm going to give it another few days, and then it's going back. Maybe I just don't get non-divers, or non-Casios, lol?


I bought the SNKL23J1 first then SARB033 second. Three immediate differences:

1. Hand winding and hacking
2. Forged bracelet and milled clasp
3. 39mm vs 38mm (I prefer the former)

But YMMV.


----------



## zabat (Sep 14, 2014)

SNKL23J1! That one is magic. I prefer it to any of the SARBs, except for maybe the SARB037 (the Salmon dialed one) and the LE Blue Alpinist. Way more than I want to spend though.

1. Hand winding and hacking: these are mechanical, so if I want those, I just go with Quartz. Probably Casio. Well, no winding, obviously!
2. I never wear bracelets (except for Speidel expansion models). I've had 5 Monsters, and still have two, and have never worn their bracelets. Nato, ftw!
3. Can't be argued, it's a matter of preference. I have thought about getting an SNKK27, or is it 25? Anyway, the one with the "speed" scale. It's a little larger than your usual Seiko 5s, about the same size as the SARB035. Pretty good looking - waiting for a Dec/Jan deal on one.

Here's the SNK621 in a case from a SNK809. The blasted finish gives it a field watch kind of look. There's a screen protector on the Hardlex, in keeping with its outdoor type role.















Will I ever learn to de-dust watches before taking their pics!?!? Probably not.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## watchesinnature (Jan 1, 2020)

Got to love em Seiko 5's. 
Macro of the old logo of the SNKD97.


----------



## h_zee13 (May 23, 2017)

It's a mod but the core is still a Seiko 5 









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## zabat (Sep 14, 2014)

Got to admit the 40mm Seiko 5s with the 4R36 movements are great watches. And Seiko sure does green well!


----------



## RynoRex82 (Nov 8, 2020)

The more I wear my srpe55, the more I love it. Plus, it's a total strap monster. For me, it's almost the perfect Seiko 5 sport.


----------



## askinanight (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

ronkatct said:


> Seiko 5 and its "homage."
> 
> View attachment 15329781


That homage looks almost as good

----------
Ticking away the moments that make up a dull day.


----------



## b-boy (Jan 25, 2014)

Seiko5blue01.jpg




__
b-boy


__
Dec 12, 2020


----------



## GEO_79 (May 29, 2012)

Seiko helmet ( diastar)









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## askinanight (Jul 23, 2020)

Pretty happy with my choice of buying the SNXS73 and SNXS79 at the same time. Love the size of these things.


----------



## melvinkjones (Apr 12, 2017)

I miss this thread
SNZ196


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

Most are modded, two are stock, one even on the OG bracelet.


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

Feb. '68


----------



## Own2hands (Sep 10, 2021)

Mod of SNKL23 and SRPD89 on OEM Seiko mesh. I call them the Seiko 5 Sports "Bling Diver" & "Bling Field"


























.


----------



## d3xmeister (Sep 4, 2018)

SNK357 base, gold seconds hand from an old 90’s Seiko 5, Lucius Atelier GS Hands, Black Day/Date wheels from another Seiko 5 😀, DD Saphire CT083 from Seikomods with clear AR. In reality it is stunning, hard to photograph though.


----------



## monojoe (Jan 14, 2012)




----------



## Watch19 (Oct 15, 2016)

d3xmeister said:


> SNK357 base, gold seconds hand from an old 90’s Seiko 5, Lucius Atelier GS Hands, Black Day/Date wheels from another Seiko 5 😀, DD Saphire CT083 from Seikomods with clear AR. In reality it is stunning, hard to photograph though.
> View attachment 16192014


One of the best Seiko mods I've ever seen. Beautiful.


----------



## melvinkjones (Apr 12, 2017)

SNXA13


----------



## Abhishek Sanyal (Jan 3, 2021)

fyioska said:


> Rolamy bracelet from Ali-X arrived today. Think it adds a touch of class to this already great 5!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is this 19mm bracelet on 18mm lugs?


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## fyioska (Nov 24, 2019)

Abhishek Sanyal said:


> Is this 19mm bracelet on 18mm lugs?


This is a SNKK87 with 20mm lugs, 20mm bracelet.


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## mariosimas (Jul 16, 2010)

SRPG39K1


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

My first ever ladies restoration project is finally complete! Such a lovely looking watch in my opinion! 

Very small mechanical movement so rather fiddly, but well worth the time and effort.


----------



## cmiguelq (Feb 16, 2021)

mariosimas said:


> SRPG39K1
> View attachment 16272913


Happy with watch? Im waiting for stock....


----------



## mariosimas (Jul 16, 2010)

really happy 

could be just 1 mm-2mm bigger 

I like big watches.


----------



## markot (Mar 17, 2010)

SNXS73


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## Watch19 (Oct 15, 2016)




----------



## Grinderman (Apr 22, 2017)




----------



## kamazas (Aug 22, 2020)

fyioska said:


> Rolamy bracelet from Ali-X arrived today. Think it adds a touch of class to this already great 5!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How does rolamy compare to the original bracelet?
Is rolamy that great, or original that bad? I am surprised such non expensive bracelet is an improvement over the original seiko bracelet..


----------



## thekas (Mar 6, 2020)

Collectionist said:


> All right show them 5's. Be they old or new. Methinks the line is on the move again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A real beauty with legible hand set on white dial " I want one "


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## watch_dc202 (Oct 5, 2021)

My SNXf05 on leather and an Ali Express jubilee.


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

Bit late to the Seiko 5 strap party. Should I get a more padded strap though?


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## mr_arlequin (11 mo ago)

The Seiko 5 Sports x Worn & Wound 10th Anniversary LE (SRPH81)


----------



## AZJOE (9 mo ago)




----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## snash7 (May 27, 2013)

mconlonx said:


> View attachment 16573012


What's the ref. #?


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

snash7 said:


> What's the ref. #?


It's a mod build:
Watch and Style SKX to 6105 conversion case
Seiko 5 SNKE57 dial
Rafflestime MilSub/Sword hands
Arabic day wheel, crown at 4.
Aftermarket coin edge bezel
OSC(?) 12hr/countdown bezel insert.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## melvinkjones (Apr 12, 2017)

SKX639









Sent from my SM-A716U using Tapatalk


----------



## shibaman (10 mo ago)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## teo_cr (Sep 6, 2017)

Seiko 5 SNXA23


----------



## melvinkjones (Apr 12, 2017)

teo_cr said:


> Seiko 5 SNXA23
> 
> View attachment 16651064


Great dial
Great case
Great strap


Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Here's a few that I've worn recently.


----------



## acrolyu2 (Mar 2, 2020)




----------



## Subzero46 (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

My father's 1971 Seiko 5 6119-6023


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Wearing this one today.


----------



## cybercat (Aug 8, 2013)




----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## JLittle (Nov 7, 2020)

cybercat said:


> View attachment 16687752


I have one of these. Absolutely love it.


----------



## JLittle (Nov 7, 2020)

deepsea03 said:


>


Do you think the only people in the world that have this specific watch, are people on this site?

Is it the only Seiko 5 @Russ1965 doesn't have?


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

JLittle said:


> Do you think the only people in the world that have this specific watch, are people on this site?
> 
> Is it the only Seiko 5 @Russ1965 doesn't have?


I don't have that one, but I do have this that I haven't seen on any wrist shot so far:


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

The popping red, Amazon exclusive SNKM95










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## JLittle (Nov 7, 2020)

Russ1965 said:


> I don't have that one, but I do have this that I haven't seen on any wrist shot so far:


Beautiful!


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Sea Urchin today;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

SRP659J1


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

Had one of these, sold it, had to get another... SNK793


----------



## tregaskin (Feb 4, 2013)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## CDNS (6 mo ago)

SRPD57 modded.


----------



## JTK Awesome (Apr 4, 2018)

rfortson said:


> Wish I hadn't sold this one. Part of the LE from 2013 for the 50th year of the Seiko 5. Has a cool dial with a world map on it.


My 1st keeper - mine’s not going anywhere!


----------



## dwlighting (Apr 7, 2015)

New KAWAMURA SRPJ41- Sonar homage
#245/3000


----------



## JTK Awesome (Apr 4, 2018)

oldspice said:


> It really is unique - it's kind of a glossy copper-like color. Not as red as a rose gold. Of course, it changes based on the light source - I tried to grab a couple pictures with just the gloomy natural light on order here in the Middlewest today....
> 
> View attachment 13910997
> 
> ...


I almost forgot I used to have one of those which looked amazing on a Hirsch Liberty.











BarracksSi said:


> If you can believe it, there are even _cheaper_ automatic watches out there.


Indeed.









How Bad Can It Be?--Stauer!


Interestingly, I never posted the first part of my "How Bad Can It Be?" saga here at WUS; from the post counts of the other three postings as well as the comments I got, apparently it's somewhat popular, so I thought I'd go ahead and put up the one that started the whole thing: I've decided to...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## CDNS (6 mo ago)

dwlighting said:


> New KAWAMURA SRPJ41- Sonar homage
> #245/3000
> 
> View attachment 16888875


The New Kid on the Block! Looks wild.


----------



## CDNS (6 mo ago)

oldspice said:


> It really is unique - it's kind of a glossy copper-like color. Not as red as a rose gold. Of course, it changes based on the light source - I tried to grab a couple pictures with just the gloomy natural light on order here in the Middlewest today....
> 
> View attachment 13910997
> 
> ...


I’m new to it. What model is that bad boy??


----------



## JTK Awesome (Apr 4, 2018)

CDNS said:


> I’m new to it. What model is that bad boy??











BOTTLECAP series SRPC61, 63, 65, 67, 68: Stock &amp...


Hello My 22 year old daughter got wind that I wanted one of these and just bought it for me with her first proper pay check! It's also my birthday this weekend. I am really impressed with the watch. I was not expecting perfect precision with alignment, but actually it all seems spot on. Also...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## Subzero46 (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

JohnM67 said:


> Here's a few that I've worn recently.
> 
> View attachment 16664236
> 
> ...


Splendid S5s John! All Js!


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Roningrad said:


> Splendid S5s John! All Js!


All bought in the Middle East, where it's mostly J models in the dealers, with English and Arabic day wheel 😉


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

Shouldn't the title be,

*Seiko 5 - Seiko 5 - Seiko 5 - Seiko 5 - Seiko 5*


----------



## CDNS (6 mo ago)

DonJ53 said:


> Shouldn't the title be,
> 
> *Seiko 5 - Seiko 5 - Seiko 5 - Seiko 5 - Seiko 5*


More numerology. Lol. Seiko is five letters…


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

Had one of these, sold it, missed it, got another one. I don't think the last one had the Arabic day Wheel, so Ima call this a win. (pic taken on Friday)


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## theunsureavenger (Feb 9, 2021)

dwlighting said:


> New KAWAMURA SRPJ41- Sonar homage
> #245/3000
> 
> View attachment 16888875


This one is a difficult one to find. Does anyone know the numbers per country? I heard the 500 piece version was only distributed in amounts of 10 pieces per country. The orange maybe 60?


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## CayoHuesoVespa (Nov 17, 2016)

theunsureavenger said:


> This one is a difficult one to find. Does anyone know the numbers per country? I heard the 500 piece version was only distributed in amounts of 10 pieces per country. The orange maybe 60?


it was spread out like you said, was impossible to get one in the US.as they sold out in like a day.
i have a line on one but its not cheap...still on the fence in paying the premium.
i really like these and wanted one from the store but being so far a way from an actual store, i had no chance to get one.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

Bit of history to add to this thread. Believe this one's a 1981 model


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

*I rejected an SNKE01*

1) I started my Seiko 5 (non-5KX) (indeed, my whole journey into Seiko) with SNKL23. Wife bought SNKL19 as well:










1a) Unlike my wife I couldn't stand the bracelet so mine went into a deployant clasp. Is OK:










2) A few weeks ago I went into the SNXS79 as well. I like bracelet a lot more than the SNKL, it's fast becoming my favourite:










3) I've always been curious about the SNKE01 as the third Seiko 5 (non-5KX).
3a) I love glossy black dials
3ai) Rolled oyster links on the SNKE01 aren't as nice as smaller three-piece setup on the SNXS79, but still is better than the four-piece jubilee-like bracelet on the SNKL23 that I can't keep on my wrist for one full working day.

But:
3b) What's with the slab profile? The lugs completely don't taper down at all.
3bi) Why use dauphine hands on this? It seems to elegant for this sporty look. The hands make the watch seem schizophrenic whether it wants to be a dress watch or a sports watch.

I'm passing the SNKE01 for now. Anything I should (re-)conisder?


----------



## CDNS (6 mo ago)

Step up to an SRPE. 4r36 movement and nicer case imho. Good luck.


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

CDNS said:


> Step up to an SRPE. 4r36 movement and nicer case imho. Good luck.


On the 5KX side I already have SRPD67 and SSK001.

I looked at the bezel-less SRPE*53*-*61 *also - SRPE58 in particular - but I'm not sold on any of them.

I've put *NH*36 movements into the SNKL23 and SNKL19. I can put the 4R36 into SNXS79 and SNKE01 - if I buy it - as well.


----------



## CDNS (6 mo ago)

percysmith said:


> On the 5KX side I already have SRPD67 and SSK001.
> 
> I looked at the bezel-less SRPE55-58 also - SRPE58 in particular - but I'm not sold on any of them.
> 
> I've put 4R36 movements into the SNKL23 and SNKL19. I can put the 4R36 into SNXS79 and SNKE01 - if I buy it - as well.


4R35/4R36 seem to be unobtainium? Buy a watch or go nh35/36? I’ve never seen one for sale in my little world.


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

CDNS said:


> 4R35/4R36 seem to be unobtainium? Buy a watch or go nh35/36? I’ve never seen one for sale in my little world.


Typo - *NH*36


----------



## CDNS (6 mo ago)

percysmith said:


> Typo - *NH*36


Are we talking watches or typos?


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

CDNS said:


> Are we talking watches or typos?


Typo - I can buy any non-5KX Seiko 5 and retrofit with NH36 - I've had that done with the SNKL23 and SNKL19 so I am reasonably confident I can do that to any other non-5KX Seiko 5 I buy (and eventually will, though I am enjoying my SNXS79 on its "original configuration" for a few weeks/months).


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Mmpaste (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Gurbe van Loltsje (11 mo ago)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## ssdpt (4 mo ago)

CDNS said:


> More numerology. Lol. Seiko is five letters…


Say it 5 times in the mirror with the lights off, and see what happens. 😝


----------



## feitelijk (May 20, 2020)

percysmith said:


> 3b) What's with the slab profile? The lugs completely don't taper down at all.


That's the reason I went for the snk795 instead.



percysmith said:


> I'm passing the SNKE01 for now. Anything I should (re-)conisder?


The bracelet on the SNKE01 is not removable (I'm told)


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 16915964


Interesting handset 🤔


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Russ1965 said:


> Interesting handset 🤔


Alpinist 👍🏻

Edit - _Interesting_ can cover a multitude of sins 🤗


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

percysmith said:


> *I rejected an SNKE01*
> 
> 1) I started my Seiko 5 (non-5KX) (indeed, my whole journey into Seiko) with SNKL23. Wife bought SNKL19 as well:
> 
> ...


May be well considering, they wont be around too long at the price you're currently offered. In addition, what you have here is a J1 version.


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

Roningrad said:


> May be well considering, they wont be around too long at the price you're currently offered. In addition, what you have here is a J1 version.


Having some second thoughts - thinking about the SXKG37 SKXG37 Automatic Watch or SNKC57:


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)




----------



## Bos_Taurus (5 mo ago)




----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## pipehack (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## thesharkman (May 5, 2005)

just landed .... =)

<* shark >>><


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## usd97 (May 22, 2021)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

SNXB43j5, made for the Asian and ME markets.


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

JohnM67 said:


> SNXB43j5, made for the Asian and ME markets.
> 
> View attachment 16937625


Great pick up John! It has a much nicer 18mm bracelet than the SNXS79. Do you have a pic of it side by side with the 69’ very curious how they compare side by side.


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

Russ1965 said:


>


This wears superbly Russ. In my mind, this is arguably one of the best Superman S5s to procure.


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

The dark blue dialled SNKE85J1


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Roningrad said:


> This wears superbly Russ. In my mind, this is arguably one of the best Superman S5s to procure.


Thanks for your vote of confidence, Ronin.


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

Russ1965 said:


> Thanks for your vote of confidence, Ronin.


Meant it wholeheartedly bhaai. I find it very attractive. Not too far fetched to be another watch twin shared by both of us 😉


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Roningrad said:


> Great pick up John! It has a much nicer 18mm bracelet than the SNXS79. Do you have a pic of it side by side with the 69’ very curious how they compare side by side.


That's a good idea! Stay tuned.


----------



## Subzero46 (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Another 5 that's only available in certain markets, SNXB67j5.


----------



## melvinkjones (Apr 12, 2017)

SNZ193









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## melvinkjones (Apr 12, 2017)

7019 6040


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

Russ1965 said:


> View attachment 16909382


 Nice! Is that the OEM bracelet or something else?


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)




----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

Off the bracelet it goes.


----------



## Subzero46 (Feb 18, 2021)

Wearing the oldie today….
Childhood Seiko today. It had, until I grew up a bit, a terrible life… 😂
Despite that it kept on going (water damage/flooding/corrosion/knocks and drops aside).


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

Of all of the Seikos I own (20+) these are the only 5 series I own, the Urchin I actually own two that is how I came up with this two-tone mod using both an SNZF17 and a SNZF22, the July 1970 6119-6023 Baby Pogue I originally purchased to rob the hour/minute hands for a 6105 project, I am so glad that I sold that project watch without completing it, I really enjoy this watch.


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

The "5 monster";
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## TalkingClock (May 9, 2021)




----------



## tregaskin (Feb 4, 2013)

Eventhough there are new military seiko 5, with better specs, I dont know if they handle lume as this one. So happy to get it when they were found for no more than 100 euros


----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

Ti Atlas


----------



## ssdpt (4 mo ago)

Digging the case still


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

I had to change the hands


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

ssdpt said:


> Digging the case still
> View attachment 16952883
> View attachment 16952884


Which model is this? I’m looking at acquiring a SNKC57 locally myself.


----------



## Subafan (Sep 21, 2013)

Nice Sunday for all!!!


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

I continue with the "5 monster", today with the "General Lee"; Happy Sunday!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)




----------



## CDNS (6 mo ago)

Slightly touched SRPD57.


----------



## bismarck_1870 (Jan 24, 2020)

I've been enjoying this one lately. Only gripe is the integrated bracelet, not because the bracelet is bad, but because the watch could be a strap monster.


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

percysmith said:


> Having some second thoughts - thinking about the SXKG37 SKXG37 Automatic Watch or SNKC57:





percysmith said:


> Which model is this? I’m looking at acquiring a SNKC57 locally myself.





bismarck_1870 said:


> I've been enjoying this one lately. Only gripe is the integrated bracelet, not because the bracelet is bad, but because the watch could be a strap monster.
> 
> View attachment 16960861


Here it is - my SNKC57J1


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

Shield’s up!


----------



## maxspurs (Nov 25, 2011)

Seiko snk803


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

I loved them torrentially when they were hot, but even in their old age, I do still love my SNZJ models.


----------



## TalkingClock (May 9, 2021)




----------



## Subzero46 (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

Top of the morning fellow S5 fanboys!


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Subzero46 (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

Right before the date flip


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)




----------



## feitelijk (May 20, 2020)

All of those black faces 5's 😲
Still like mine with the black daydate better.


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Starting the weekend with the sea urchin; 
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

Sent from my SM-A115F using Tapatalk


----------



## ScDevon (Jul 9, 2021)




----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

what’s the reference of this one? Looks good!



Roningrad said:


> View attachment 16979479


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

SeikoNuts!


----------



## thesharkman (May 5, 2005)

Gotta say that while the gray is the more limited (by a lot), I like the brown version better. I think it has to do with the fact that the brown is more see through than the gray. In any event, I'll wear 'em both....

<* shark >>><


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Starting Wednesday;









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## TracerBullet (Jul 1, 2018)




----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

percysmith said:


> Here it is - my SNKC57J1
> View attachment 16961771


I was so pleased with my SNKC57J1 purchase I bought another from the same seller (SNK567J1). While the SNKC57 was represented as nearly new, the SNK567 was sold as new, and I have no reason to doubt that.

However I had the biggest surprise when I took it home. While I had not problems resizing the SNKC57 bracelet (or the SNXS79 before it - so I think I am qualified to say "I know what I'm doing"), I can't get the SNK567 bracelet links to move. I pulled out my whole toolkit on it - normal screwdrivers, needlenose pliers, clamps, Burgeon tool (bent the pin side, fortunately managed to straighten it). 

Only using my Beco screwdriver, clamp and a leatherman tool as a hammer was I able to make the link move - but not enough to come out. I was reluctant to apply any more force - all links in this bracelet are equally reluctant to come out, and I have to remove four links. I don't have the strength to do this for multiple links.

I'm going to take it to some local watch shops, followed by my watchmaker. But any more ideas I can try with the links?


----------



## leidai5 (Jun 2, 2017)




----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

percysmith said:


> I was so pleased with my SNKC57J1 purchase I bought another from the same seller (SNK567J1). While the SNKC57 was represented as nearly new, the SNK567 was sold as new, and I have no reason to doubt that.
> 
> However I had the biggest surprise when I took it home. While I had not problems resizing the SNKC57 bracelet (or the SNXS79 before it - so I think I am qualified to say "I know what I'm doing"), I can't get the SNK567 bracelet links to move. I pulled out my whole toolkit on it - normal screwdrivers, needlenose pliers, clamps, Burgeon tool (bent the pin side, fortunately managed to straighten it).
> 
> ...


My local watch shop made it seem like child’s play. One minute with hammers and it’s all sized.

Now that the watch shop has loosened some links, I'm able to add and retract one link myself. Definitely couldn't have before.

P.S. I find that the folds retaining the links are a bit looser now that the shop has adjusted it. I believe in the future, in case of stiff links, one way is to prise the folds a bit looser with a slim flathead screwdriver to make the links come out easier:


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

Hey guys, just sharing the info below.









Pic-Heavy Warning: Smiths Gilt Everest Bracelet fits and...


Dear watchnut brethren, I just wanted to share an experiment I did fitting my Smiths Gilt Everest Oyster Bracelet on a Seiko 5 SNKE85 which is likewise a 20mm lugged timepiece. It fit quite well with no play whatsoever. Wear and feel is outstanding IMHO considering the bracelet it came with. The...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

percysmith said:


> Bit late to the Seiko 5 strap party. Should I get a more padded strap though?
> 
> View attachment 16558541
> 
> ...


Replaced the AliExpress leather with Seiko Croc leather. 3,619 Yen/$24.5


----------



## ScDevon (Jul 9, 2021)

Russ1965 said:


> View attachment 16990545


Nice photo, Russ. 
What these watches cost: - $100 bucks.
What these watches look like:- $5,000 Bucks.


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## leidai5 (Jun 2, 2017)




----------



## Bos_Taurus (5 mo ago)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## leidai5 (Jun 2, 2017)




----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

S5 Mod.


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

6119 '69;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

The other phase of the S5 mod.


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Military 5 with tropic;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Happy Sunday!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## alarm4y (5 mo ago)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gurbe van Loltsje (11 mo ago)




----------



## fresh eddie fresh (Aug 15, 2013)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Subzero46 (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

Owned an sprg33 for a few weeks recently but my brother (who isn’t in to watches) also loved it. Sold it to him cheap. Really miss it so went back to my local shop and found this guy. SRPJ45 See through dial lets you see the day/date wheel beneath. Really loving it 😍


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Today I wore this;
Good weekend!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

tudortommy said:


> Owned an sprg33 for a few weeks recently but my brother (who isn’t in to watches) also loved it. Sold it to him cheap. Really miss it so went back to my local shop and found this guy. SRPJ45 See through dial lets you see the day/date wheel beneath. Really loving it
> View attachment 17018610
> 
> View attachment 17018613
> ...


Very nice!;I had the opportunity to try it on in a Seiko store and on the wrist it looks great;when I collect some $, I'll go for it;
I congratulate you! 
Greetings!























Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Mmpaste (Apr 23, 2016)

This model and the srpj43 are the only Seiko watches I would by without ever seeing them in person or trying them on. Spendy?- eh sure; a bit but boy oh boy they capture the Seiko funky for me and I love that!!


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Happy Sunday!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## melvinkjones (Apr 12, 2017)

SNK379


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

*SNZF22J1* Came on a Z22 rubber strap, but I seriously dislike and find them very uncomfortable so fitted a 'Zulu Diver' today


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

scooby-wrx said:


> *SNZF22J1* Came on a Z22 rubber strap, but I seriously dislike and find them very uncomfortable so fitted a 'Zulu Diver' today
> 
> View attachment 17033086
> 
> View attachment 17033087


Great watch!,that strap fits you very nicely;
Greetings!

Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Roningrad said:


> View attachment 17033143




Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## feitelijk (May 20, 2020)

Strap or bracelet?
Bracelet feels like jewelery and I'm not too comfortable with that.

What advantages does it have over leather?


----------



## Mmpaste (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Orange today;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Happy Sunday!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vanilla.coffee (Feb 27, 2011)




----------



## GNL1977 (Oct 11, 2020)

From 1968:


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SNZG13J1 today.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

This 5 military today;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Happy Sunday!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ScDevon (Jul 9, 2021)

SNKL15


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

6119-7173


----------



## Subzero46 (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Watch-A-Holic (5 mo ago)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## UserName: (5 mo ago)




----------



## Subzero46 (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

First watch in my horological "born again" era (2019-present).


----------



## vmgotit (Apr 27, 2017)

Hopefully you are not tired of seeing me post this Watch? Vance.


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## feitelijk (May 20, 2020)

^ I like the snkl41 but the black dot at three bugs me.


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

feitelijk said:


> ^ I like the snkl41 but the black dot at three bugs me.


In theory, it bugs me; in actual use, I honestly don't even notice it anymore. I do wish they'd either put a snippet of applied index there, or framed the date window. Doesn't really matter - small detail on an otherwise winner of a watch. 

SNK807-based mod


----------



## feitelijk (May 20, 2020)

mconlonx said:


> I do wish they'd either put a snippet of applied index there, or framed the date window.


Thats why we have the sknl15 snk789 and snkk87


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

Seiko 5 Sport SRPE-inspired mod. Only thing legit Seiko is the NH38 movement - all else is aftermarket.


----------



## CDNS (6 mo ago)

Russ1965 said:


> View attachment 17011770


Russ,
There seems to be some confusion? I thought you were going to loan me this one for my office Christmas party? LMAO! She’s a beaut. Tony


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

SRPE53, modded... I think the only OEM parts left are the case and crown.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Hardscrabbler (Mar 30, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## feitelijk (May 20, 2020)

The 11th is the worst day for wearing a 5.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Jowens (Mar 3, 2018)




----------



## ebo hud (May 17, 2012)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## fresh eddie fresh (Aug 15, 2013)




----------



## ebo hud (May 17, 2012)




----------



## fresh eddie fresh (Aug 15, 2013)

ebo hud said:


> View attachment 17101222


That strap was a great choice! Looks amazing.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

6309 Sports Set


----------



## fresh eddie fresh (Aug 15, 2013)




----------



## captious (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## benton629 (Mar 21, 2021)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Yorkzilla (Nov 11, 2021)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Milbr (Jun 21, 2015)

Quick question: does anyone know any physical stores in NYC where I can find the 38mm seiko 5s like the SNKLxx or SNXSxx and similar?


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Subzero46 (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## usccopeland (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

These military today;
Greetings!
















Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## riaddenoe (9 d ago)

Snk665 green globe...










It's on leather now...


----------



## fresh eddie fresh (Aug 15, 2013)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

I love it;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## jurodens (4 d ago)

Hello....i hope i don't break some community rules by asking for a help..i want to buy SNXS79k1..it seems there are different dial colors available of this model..because some sites mention sunburst grey dial and other black dial..is this the same color dial only with a different name, or it's a completely different dial color? Thank you..


----------



## Subafan (Sep 21, 2013)

jurodens said:


> Hello....i hope i don't break some community rules by asking for a help..i want to buy SNXS79k1..it seems there are different dial colors available of this model..because some sites mention sunburst grey dial and other black dial..is this the same color dial only with a different name, or it's a completely different dial color? Thank you..


Only one color. It is a sunburst dark grey that, dependig on the light conditions can be seen as black. Beaitiful watch by the way.


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

vintage Seiko 5


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

7006 '74;
Happy Sunday!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Subafan (Sep 21, 2013)

Panda today


----------



## Yorkzilla (Nov 11, 2021)

SSK GMT










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jurodens (4 d ago)

Subafan said:


> Only one color. It is a sunburst dark grey that, dependig on the light conditions can be seen as black. Beaitiful watch by the way.


 Thanks a lot !


----------



## Tickclic (Mar 11, 2019)

I have this Seiko 5 coming off ebay soon.
Wondering ..the hands don't seem correct, not that big a deal...but. What do you folks think.. original hands or not? I have no idea what year it was made, caliber or if it has been modified. The crown seems to protrude a bit also.Comments please ..and thank you .


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

mumbai special it looks like


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Tickclic said:


> I have this Seiko 5 coming off ebay soon.
> Wondering ..the hands don't seem correct, not that big a deal...but. What do you folks think.. original hands or not? I have no idea what year it was made, caliber or if it has been modified. The crown seems to protrude a bit also.Comments please ..and thank you .
> View attachment 17147500


Hello; the partner Vincent is right; it is an Indian Seiko, not original of the brand;
Greetings!

Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)




----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

My Urchin mashup


----------

